# [deleted]



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 17, 2021)

[deleted]


----------



## ForgottenT (Mar 17, 2021)

I'm in the same boat, super excited for more design slots, but then the actual content is... Trash, and lacking, I've been saying this for months, Nintendo doesn't care about the game, they do the absolute minimum effort, mostly just unlock locked events that were probably already done by release anyways..
I wouldn't be surprised if the developers had all moved to Splatoon 3 before NH even released.


----------



## Faux (Mar 17, 2021)

I think y'all are expecting more of an Animal Crossing game than you should. Sure, there's stuff missing that would be nice to see back — mini games, better dialogue, more events that aren't just do three things then you're done, yada yada.

But you guys also need to realize that Animal Crossing isn't an adventure game. It's not a story driven game. Building and taking care of your island / town, paying off your loans, etc. has literally always been the heart of this series.

I'm really not getting what people are going for other than a reboot of the past games, or a game that isn't AC at all.


----------



## Moritz (Mar 17, 2021)

Personally I feel the game only needs one thing to claim its definitive status as the best animal crossing game. 
And thats mini games.

The game is already amazing and I have no real complaints about it. 
Apart from... when my friend comes over to my island, or I go to theirs, we have nothing to do.

Mini games would add so much to the game in that regard and I really hope we get them.


----------



## oranje (Mar 17, 2021)

Yeah, I feel the same way too. The extra design slots are nice, but there isn't anything big with this update. I'm not into the Sanrio characters/items either, so other than customization, it's just more...stuff. I'd only be into the whole "more stuff" thing if it was a big furniture set update. Otherwise, I was looking forward to actual game changes (updates to buildings, the introduction of new/existing NPCs, mini-games, stuff like that). I'm still entertained by the game since I'm a collector myself, but it just feels like "Decoration Items-The Game" at this point.


----------



## Airysuit (Mar 17, 2021)

I wouldn't even need mini games but at least be able to build or decorate together or something in online multiplayer. 

Just something more interactive to do than chat and walk around...


----------



## 5pmtheme (Mar 17, 2021)

Faux said:


> I think y'all are expecting more of an Animal Crossing game than you should. Sure, there's stuff missing that would be nice to see back — mini games, better dialogue, more events that aren't just do three things then you're done, yada yada.
> 
> But you guys also need to realize that Animal Crossing isn't an adventure game. It's not a story driven game. Building and taking care of your island / town, paying off your loans, etc. has literally always been the heart of this series.
> 
> I'm really not getting what people are going for other than a reboot of the past games, or a game that isn't AC at all.


nobody on this post has asked for an adventure game or a storyline or anything - people are literally just asking for features that were in old games (which appeared in those games even despite the limited hardware of the consoles they were on). you can see that as ‘asking for a reboot of old games’ if you want, but the only reason that people are even asking for those things in the first place is because there’s literally next to nothing FROM old games in new horizons. more than half of the NPC’s are missing, a ton of old shops/areas are missing, and there’s frankly nothing to do anymore. nobody is asking for anything new - they’re asking for a proper animal crossing game.


----------



## azurill (Mar 17, 2021)

Even though I am excited about the update and hopefully I can find a pack of cards there are things that are still missing. I’m hoping mini games come back in a summer update. Online needs some work if they want people to continue to have a Nintendo subscription. I still have furniture I would like  to trade for but other then that and maybe fishing there’s nothing else to do online.  It’s also missing NPC’s like Brewster and NL furniture. I don’t believe we are getting the NL furniture back even though a lot of it would look good outside. I will just have to accept my sweets set isn’t coming back.


----------



## charmingpeach (Mar 17, 2021)

I can completely see where you are coming from. I myself am satisfied with this update and excited about the new Sanrio collab and new items. But the game has taken a way more "generic" style in the sense that we are missing niche sets. More niche and clutter items would be nice in my opinion, I was wishing I could put an Eiffel Tower in the game and I was completely surprised to find out there was one in previous games, so I'm confused as to why they'd take it out, it was so pretty. It's also harder not to repeat furniture to fill your island with if you want to go a specific theme.

Other than that, I feel like what the game is missing the most is shop upgrades and new buildings, really that would be the only thing I'm missing in this game. I have been vocal about my distaste when it comes to the island setting, and I'd find it so sad if they push buildings away with that excuse. Sure, those wouldn't contribute "nothing new" but it's still nice to have several options to spend your day on (Kappn Island, the minigames, the shops, missing NPC's areas) sometimes it's just fun and relaxing to take a walk in your shopping area and appreciating all there is, at least in my opinion.


----------



## Moritz (Mar 17, 2021)

5pmtheme said:


> nobody on this post has asked for an adventure game or a storyline or anything - people are literally just asking for features that were in old games (which appeared in those games even despite the limited hardware of the consoles they were on). you can see that as ‘asking for a reboot of old games’ if you want, but the only reason that people are even asking for those things is because there’s literally next to nothing FROM old games in new horizons. more than half of the NPC’s are missing, a ton of old shops/areas are missing, and there’s frankly nothing to do anymore. nobody is asking for anything new - they’re asking for a proper animal crossing game.


I'm not sure I agree that the game is missing as much as you say it is.

Its got the core NPCs in Tom nook, isabell, timmy and Tommy, able sisters, that the game really needs to function. It's got the holiday NPCs. It's got leif and redd. We have kicks.

Its missing porter but we don't have a train station. We have an air port with its own NPCs.

We are missing the pelicans. They got replaced by the post card stand. Outside of charm nothing has changed there.

Harriet is missing but she has no purpose in this game. We can change our appearance when we want which is so much better.

We are missing tortimers island which I don't miss since it was weird having a summer island all year where we could get the best bugs and fish really easily. I do very much miss the mini games from it though.

We don't have katrina but she never actually did anything beyond say what your luck is once a week. Luck is gone and I dont miss it.

There are missing furniture items, but we have gained new furniture as well as kept a lot of the old too.

And there is brewster which is data mined to be coming back.

I think if you looked at it a bit closer, you would see the vast majority of the older games is still in this game. It's just a few bells and whistles you'd like back.


----------



## Bekaa (Mar 17, 2021)

I am very excited about the extra 50 design slots, and being able to access custom designs after 9pm will be very welcome. I would most like to see, however, some of the things that others have already mentioned on this thread. There needs to be a refresh in terms of the conversation things that villagers and Isabelle say and so forth, and I want to see new DIY‘s! all in all I am extremely happy with this game. I will say, however, that I have never played any of the other AC games so I don’t have that perspective.


----------



## Licorice (Mar 17, 2021)

I don’t know what people are smoking but animal crossing has never been that content heavy. You can bring up acnl’s content but even then I got bored after a certain point. No other game gave me over 1,000 hours of play time last year. I’m not at all concerned with the future of acnh because I really love this game.


----------



## Farfle_Productions (Mar 17, 2021)

I get kinda confused when people talk about there not really being much to do anymore in NH because to me AC was always that easy going, slice of life kind of game that you pick up and drop whenever. Like even if we got a cafe and more NPC’s I don’t see how that will improve longevity for some for much longer than a few weeks. Even though it’s a real life sim, I always viewed AC as a more relaxed game in that genre. It’s one of the reasons why I never got into it when I first played it (the very first one), it just paled in comparison to me to games like Harvest Moon.

with that being said I love New Horizons. It’s the first game that’s made me understand the fuss behind the series. But I don’t TT, rarely buy amibos and feel like there’s still so much I want to achieve on my island.


----------



## 5pmtheme (Mar 17, 2021)

i also just want to really emphasise that there’s more to people’s unhappiness with the current state of the game than just ‘WHAT I WANT ISNT IN THE GAME SO ITS BAD!!!!!!’. many of us have been playing this game for years - over a decade! - and the fact of the matter is that there’s really very little to show for this game being out a year, especially when prior games had everything in them from launch. it was one thing to have the game this bare bones at launch, but i think a lot of us were very optimistic and excited for what was to come. for me, personally, that optimism has run out. it feels to me like they’re really not putting much effort into delivering anything other than orderable furniture and MAYBE an old NPC every 3 months. it’s getting very frustrating and it’s a little sad to see a franchise i’ve been playing for 14 years deliver so little.

i’m not just being a ~hater~ and i don’t appreciate the implication that expecting old furniture sets and NPC’s to be in a game is selfish/childish/stupid. i also don’t think it’s helpful to come into a thread where people are understandably frustrated to imply that we’re just mad because the game devs can’t read our mind and add a brewster mini game where we literally run a cafe or something. if you disagree then that’s fine, but what is the point of coming into the thread to tell us that our opinions are wrong because actually, an animal crossing game from half a decade ago also had nothing to do (even though it likely had more content than new horizons does).


----------



## Moritz (Mar 17, 2021)

Licorice said:


> I don’t know what people are smoking but animal crossing has never been that content heavy. You can bring up acnl’s content but even then I got bored after a certain point. No other game gave me over 1,000 hours of play time last year. I’m not at all concerned with the future of acnh because I really love this game.


I do have to agree with you here.
I've played the older games and to me this one has the most content out of any of them because there is so much more to do now than fish, catch bugs, or decorate your house.

The NPCs that are missing from this game were charming sure, but they added no more than 5 minutes content a day if I'm being generous.

Outside of the fact I have little to do with friend in this game, I can't think of a single thing I would go back to an older game in the series for.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 17, 2021)

I mean there's still missing things sure, but it probably amounts to like 20% of actually new content at most, that isn't just like returning items that still function largely the same as what we have now or whatever

I swear, sometimes I think this fandom is a bit deluded in terms of expectations for the game


----------



## Faux (Mar 17, 2021)

5pmtheme said:


> nobody on this post has asked for an adventure game or a storyline or anything - people are literally just asking for features that were in old games (which appeared in those games even despite the limited hardware of the consoles they were on). you can see that as ‘asking for a reboot of old games’ if you want, but the only reason that people are even asking for those things in the first place is because there’s literally next to nothing FROM old games in new horizons. more than half of the NPC’s are missing, a ton of old shops/areas are missing, and there’s frankly nothing to do anymore. nobody is asking for anything new - they’re asking for a proper animal crossing game.



I've seen someone else say somewhere else that the game doesn't have much of a story; while it wasn't op and wasn't in here, I just inferred from another poster that is, indeed, something someone saw an issue with .. for some reason. Lol.

In any case, I think it's arguable about that many NPCs actually being missing, especially when they're obsolete as was stated by Moritz, or have a new face — the game means change, which means, yes, new NPCs and the loss of some old ones to no loss other than charm and aesthetics.

A ton of old shops is more like three. And both Leif and Kicks still come by weekly, so while it would be nice to expand and give them space in the shops, they're not really gone. Gracie being back would be cool, but after you buy all those sets, she becomes obsolete again, so it could be a matter of making her more relevant before bothering to bring her back. If I missed one that hasn't already been pointed out as unneeded, lmk, because I honestly don't see any reason to act as if we aren't getting the content still in other forms.

There's always something to do if you want there to be. What else do you do in NL after your villagers are set, you've collected all the items and there's nothing more to buy on Tortimer's island? You just play for the joy of it. Garden — which you can do here. Collect bells — can be done here. Decorate your home — you can do that here, too, except now you can decorate your entire island, too.

Idk, I stand by saying a lot of people are just so hyped on the ideas of what this game could be — whether or not it was ever meant to be that way at all — that no one is seeing what this game is and what it's offering.

It's fair to want improvement, but people who have gone around saying _every item in this game_ is garbage ( yes, I have seen that ), or there's been nothing to do at all after you finish the 'storyline' in the game ... I don't think they're even trying to enjoy the game, they're just stuck on thinking something they used to have was better bc nostalgia. Happens a LOT, there's a word for the phenomenon on the tip of my tongue, but. NL wasn't that much more content packed, and even with the WA update, it probably only added as much as a handful of the updates we've gotten for NH.

I see reason to be UPSET about bad dialogue, specifically, and maybe the lack of interactivity for the online feature we have to pay extra for, but not reason to be CONCERNED for the future of the game. They've been adding a LOT, even if it isn't always relevant to you.


----------



## Bubble Pop (Mar 17, 2021)

I'm not really sure where people have got these expectations on things that should or shouldn't be in the game? As a brand new game in the series it has things missing like every game in the series does but it also has much more impactful new content. I think a lot of people are new to the series and also played it way more that is expected of it due to covid and here we are. I also think older fans are struggling with the shift in focus from life sim with design elements to island designer with life sim elements - although I have to he honest the life sim throughout the series has been pretty light. Anyway as a long time player of the series I can only say I have never had so much to do 1 year on from launch. 

At the very basics having the option to actually _move_ your villagers houses as you please was enough to sell me on it after New Leaf haha, let alone outdoor decorating!


----------



## Licorice (Mar 17, 2021)

Moritz said:


> I do have to agree with you here.
> I've played the older games and to me this one has the most content out of any of them because there is so much more to do now than fish, catch bugs, or decorate your house.
> 
> The NPCs that are missing from this game were charming sure, but they added no more than 5 minutes content a day if I'm being generous.
> ...


Like many others I would love for past npcs to be implemented but most of them have no purpose now. Unless nintendo makes maybe a resort and past npcs (Nat, Harriet, Shrunk, etc) could stay there in like a hotel? A vacation resort that is similar to tortimer’s island.

But yeah I think nostalgia for past games makes acnh seem lackluster in comparison. I still own all of them. Acnl in particular got boring to me after awhile and then they added the welcome amiibo update. The dialogue was awful and repetitive. Sure there were more npcs but what did they really do? I never went into Club LOL once I finished getting all the reactions. Katrina’s shop was pointless in general imo. The cafe was cool but once you get all the items what else is there? Also the items weren’t very good. Re-Tail could potentially make a comeback but doubtful since we already can customize items. Tortimer Island and Gracie’s shop are the only two things I can see that would improve the game personally.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Mar 17, 2021)

I agree. It's cool we're getting QoL and updates, but at the same time it's not stuff that makes me want to wait for the clock to strike to download and play the game. It's more like, 'I'll get to it when I get to it.'

This is an AC forum, so there's no surprise everyone likes the game to varying degrees. Otherwise we wouldn't be here. However, I know a lot of friends, forums, and discord channels where people used to play this game and now it's like the game dropped off of the planet and their memory.

This stuff happens all the time in the other games for sure. When this game first came out, social media flooded it. And now they're pretty much gone except for the hardcore AC fans like us. So they really do need to find a way to bring the casuals back. Sanrio is cool, but it's not as cool as if they did a huge QoL drop, some kind of store updates, brought a NPC/shop back, ect. Not all of this at one time, but one of them would really boost the numbers.

All the time I see the twitter page promoting it and even those comments are so divided between 'This is the best update ever' and 'What are you even doing Nintendo?' I still like the game and will boot up for the new content, but I can't see me getting much mileage out of it. I actually loved the Festivale. Never was my favorite holiday, but it was something unique to mess with.

I've just come to accept that New Horizon was/is geared more towards designers and most of the updates since then have been about that.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Mar 17, 2021)

Frankly, what I miss the most is the witty, fun, adorably mean, and immersive dialogue villagers used to have (looking at ACPG and WW) and other interactions such as visits, flea markets and hide and seek... I guess I can't complain too much because villagers in NL and NH interact with the world around them and don't just aimlessly wander around.

I also really miss the island tours and Tortimer Island, and Kapp'n and his family. Going to the island felt like going on an adventure in paradise~ me and a friend of mine on the forum (who's no longer active) used to stay up late at night just goofing around Tortimer Island, playing mini games and bonking one another on the head with our toy hammers lmao and chasing around that dumb cornimer RC car was the absolute BEST! Good laughs 

If NH wasn't compared to NL and past titles in general all the time maybe people would be just a little happier with the game. Believe me I'm guilty of it too but honestly NH is enjoyable and charming in its own right so I'm never really too terribly displeased with the game. It's brought me hours of entertainment, and it still does. That's all that counts imo it wasn't a waste of $60 bucks lol


----------



## DarkSlayer1331 (Mar 17, 2021)

I'm with Bubble Pop! Last I checked, putting out a NEW game meant just that. A NEW game. A NEW experience. If you want what you had in Wild World, there's nothing stopping you! Go ahead and pop that sucker in and play away!

For me, each game was about what's new. Not what's missing from the previous games. I get it. You loved that stuff and you want it in a new format. But Nintendo doesn't have to ditch its plans on what it wanted to do with this game because you're unsatisfied that it's not catering to what you liked from previous games. This is a new title in the series, and they gave us a LOT of stuff that you DON'T have in previous games. And the fact that you're downplaying all of it as much as you are suggests that, in all honesty, nothing will please you except for re-releasing Wild World with these same graphics, and then allowing you to terraform and move buildings, etc. etc. Let's face it. What you want is the stuff that's new in this game and then everything from the old games. What you want... is an expansion of a previous game. And as disappointing as it may be, that's not the purpose of a new game.

You're allowed to dislike this game for whatever reason you dislike it. That's fine. But suggesting that Nintendo is doing minimal stuff for a game is kind of rude. And if I were somebody from Nintendo, I would feel like it wouldn't matter what I wanted to do with this game. It's just not going to make people happy, unless I were to ditch all of my plans and change the game to be what it was fifteen years ago.

Thankfully, I do see a lot of people who actually are happy with this game. For me, it caters to everything I wanted. I don't even really do much terraforming, but the fact that I can decorate the entire island? Move buildings? Change just about EVERYTHING? Love. 

Do I still want some things? Yes. I would love to have better dialogue with my villagers. And more mini games. Absolutely. But I won't let that detract from how much I enjoy playing this game, and I can only hope that some day you'll be able to really enjoy it too.


----------



## 5pmtheme (Mar 17, 2021)

genuine question: why is it that whenever people on here express disappointment with the game, people find it necessary to flood the comments with demeaning remarks about how people are wrong to have expected NPC’s that have been in every game previously or old furniture sets or whatever? why is it that when people say ‘i’m sad that XYZ isn’t in the game but i’m still really enjoying it!’, people feel the need to make passive aggressive comments about how well, actually, they personally got bored with new leaf but they LOVE new horizons so this game is actually the best and anyone criticising the game fairly is just whining, as though all of us have to have the exact same experiences and feelings?

it’s beginning to get to the point where i feel like there’s nowhere to express any disappointment in this game on here. very few people are even insulting the game, and people like OP have made an effort to make a dedicated thread to 1) keep complaints out of the main/unrelated threads with an obvious title that should keep people who don’t want to see it away and 2) opened a space for FAIR discussion - not discussion where people can come in and indirectly insult specific people or make passive aggressive comments about how certain opinions are wrong and reflect poorly on whoever holds them. i’m not saying that people can’t disagree - i’m just saying, as someone who has been criticising the game recently, it’s beginning to make me anxious to say anything mildly negative about this game at all on here because i know i’ll inevitably read a passive aggressive comment somewhere about how if you want more in the game you’re an entitled brat.


----------



## pochy (Mar 17, 2021)

i think the best route acnh couldve gone is by making updates *progression based* like the old games, and not having us wait a month for something new to happen. this would help us feel like our work on the island has an impact, and the updates would help us feel like we’re slowly transforming our deserted islands into decorated communities. 

at least that would’ve justified them taking away old content and slowly siphoning it back in under the guise of an update ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## TheDuke55 (Mar 17, 2021)

It's because we've secretly turned into twitter lol.

I can't lie, I will try these updates, but the last few updates really haven't done much to pique my interest. The Mario one was just me TTing to get all the items. This will be the same case. If I want any of the Sanrio stuff that is.


----------



## Farfle_Productions (Mar 17, 2021)

5pmtheme said:


> genuine question: why is it that whenever people on here express disappointment with the game, people find it necessary to flood the comments with demeaning remarks about how people are wrong to have expected NPC’s that have been in every game previously or old furniture sets or whatever? why is it that when people say ‘i’m sad that XYZ isn’t in the game but i’m still really enjoying it!’, people feel the need to make passive aggressive comments about how well, actually, they personally got bored with new leaf but they LOVE new horizons so this game is actually the best and anyone criticising the game fairly is just whining, as though all of us have to have the exact same experiences and feelings?



I don’t really feel like it’s that, at least it’s not for me. People are welcome to share what they don’t like/feel disappointed with the game. I think it can actually be pretty interesting to see the ways the game could continue to develop. But ngl, the comments where people are like “another update that sucks. I’m quitting this game” (and inevitably don’t) are a little jarring. Like if you preferred the older games so much that you’re not enjoying this one, go back to them. They haven’t disappeared, nothing is stopping you lol.


----------



## Moritz (Mar 17, 2021)

I don't think there is anything wrong with pointing out things you wish were different in the game.

Here's my list of big things.

1) mini games. I really want to play with friends again. They've seen my island, I've seen theirs. 

2) I have millions of bells. Gracie was a huge money sink. Would be good to have some major costs again.
Hell, I'd even accept gold ore being sold in the shop for 1m bells. I'd buy it.

3) The triangle shades.
I used to have a dirk strider cos play going in new leaf. Now they're granny glasses. Sad times. Fix it.

4) mannequins. I want to make it look like people are at my beach party. A headless dress doesn't do the job at all so I have no one.

5) I don't have a 5 right now but if I think of one later I will say it

	Post automatically merged: Mar 17, 2021




the character
the old glasses


my cosplay

See what I mean? I really want the old glasses back


----------



## Amilee (Mar 17, 2021)

DarkSlayer1331 said:


> I'm with Bubble Pop! Last I checked, putting out a NEW game meant just that. A NEW game. A NEW experience. If you want what you had in Wild World, there's nothing stopping you! Go ahead and pop that sucker in and play away!
> 
> For me, each game was about what's new. Not what's missing from the previous games. I get it. You loved that stuff and you want it in a new format. But Nintendo doesn't have to ditch its plans on what it wanted to do with this game because you're unsatisfied that it's not catering to what you liked from previous games. This is a new title in the series, and they gave us a LOT of stuff that you DON'T have in previous games. And the fact that you're downplaying all of it as much as you are suggests that, in all honesty, nothing will please you except for re-releasing Wild World with these same graphics, and then allowing you to terraform and move buildings, etc. etc. Let's face it. What you want is the stuff that's new in this game and then everything from the old games. What you want... is an expansion of a previous game. And as disappointing as it may be, that's not the purpose of a new game.
> 
> ...



omg thank you!! you formed into words what ive been feeling for so long. 


ive played animal crossing since wild world came out and i loved every game but especially new leaf. i had so many towns with different things, so many hours and i just have to say i love new horizons even more because it gives me even more to do with my island.
honestly i had a few time where i havent played the game for a few weeks but i always came back for it. and its normal that you cant play the same game all the time. i swear this game is the best animal crossing game ever and i will always stand behind it. 
like someone else said, the only thing im really missing is something to do with friends like the mini games and also mini games you could do on your own (i loved hide and seek and farming for those island currency) but other than that i really just want to have more things to decorate with and thats it haha
im not even sure why people want brewster back, the only thing i really loved and miss about his cafe was meeting all the npcs. i get that but thats also like 5mins of your day, its not a game changer. 
anyway, i love this game and i have even more fun with it than with the older games.


----------



## huuussein (Mar 17, 2021)

to be honest i shared the same opinion that i want more and more content, but i feel like i would be too overwhelmed if they added too much at once so i'm fine with little updates here and there! although like lots of others, i expected more for the 1 year anniversary


----------



## Airysuit (Mar 17, 2021)

Ignoring all other features/complaints/updates. But whether you agree with the complaints or not, whether you think we have unreasonable expectations or not. 

Either way, I don't think it's in any way unreasonable to think the online multiplayer is very lacking, considering you have to pay for an online subscription. 

I mean why did we need 8 players on one island and then just having gameplay that is walking around and chatting? My brother just started playing a month ago and we already don't go to eachothers island anymore because, why would we? If i wanna chat i can text him and if i wanna see his island i can dream.


----------



## a potato (Mar 17, 2021)

I think the game is fine. It's Animal Crossing, so repetition is pretty much expected. It's been the only AC game that has had regularly post-launch support, too. I'm not sure why people suddenly expect game-changing updates so soon. Welcome Amiibo came out years after ACNL. If we do get anything, it won't be for a while. The game is clearly a success as-is, so they might as well continue riding the wave.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Mar 17, 2021)

Faux said:


> I think y'all are expecting more of an Animal Crossing game than you should. Sure, there's stuff missing that would be nice to see back — mini games, better dialogue, more events that aren't just do three things then you're done, yada yada.
> 
> But you guys also need to realize that Animal Crossing isn't an adventure game. It's not a story driven game. Building and taking care of your island / town, paying off your loans, etc. has literally always been the heart of this series.
> 
> I'm really not getting what people are going for other than a reboot of the past games, or a game that isn't AC at all.


This is how I feel. I understand wanting more things but, now at this point I feel like people are getting spoiled. Animal Crossing New Horizons isn't Animal Crossing New Leaf the remake. Plus the things that are wanted in my opinion don't add any core value to the game. Mini games are cool if you're with friends but by yourself it's boring. Gyroids are annoying to me except for a few and Brewster does nothing. I rather want QOL stuff instead of almost useless things. Acnh isn't acnl and I really wish people would quit trying to compare the two or expect acnh to be acnl.


----------



## KayDee (Mar 17, 2021)

I would love for all the content from the previous games to be back but to those who are disappointed with the missing stuff, I don’t think it’s going to change anything and be that magical thing that’s going to keep you playing for another 1000 hours like when the game was new. I’m excited to have Brewster back as much as anyone but after a week, everyone will probably treat him just like the Nook twins. Bulk crafting and shopping cart? Is that really going to change your enjoyment of the game now? Maybe for newcomers it will be an excellent update. Old furniture from New leaf coming back? Sure, it’s going to be great decorating some new areas for a couple of weeks but after that, it’s back to waiting for the next furniture update.

I’m sorry but if you’re not finding joy playing the game right now, I don’t think any sort of update will change that. Maybe it’s just time to move onto another game or take a break and come back when you find a reason to enjoy the game again.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Mar 17, 2021)

Plus also Kapp'n is annoying and creepy


----------



## charmingpeach (Mar 17, 2021)

Honestly, I absolutely love the game and I have fun with it, but I don't think it's being "spoiled" at all to want specific sets back when there's nothing else to replace them for or simply shops that bring one joy. Why people get pressed over others' desires is beyond me because it doesn't affect their gameplay at all.


----------



## Rosch (Mar 17, 2021)

The future of the game is bright. As shown by its sales.

Nostalgia aside, gameplay-wise, it is a bit concerning if they are going to adapt the same approach with future titles in the series. But let's cross the bridge when we get there. The game just entered it's second year.


----------



## daringred_ (Mar 17, 2021)

after the direction the first update thread took overnight, i unfortunately think i've genuinely reached a point on here where i don't feel even remotely comfortable expressing my opinion(s) because i know the automatic response (much like yesterday) will be something passive aggressive if i'm lucky, or someone flat out indirectly calling me entitled and ungrateful if i'm unlucky. as a result, all i'll say is that i agree, OP. especially with the exclusion of blanca in this latest update, and the choice to (at least for now) relegate katrina to nothing more than a little icon on a semi-related mobile app.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Mar 17, 2021)

It's also to point out that ACNH is a *kids game and a game more for girls at that* and most of the people that complain are teens and adults. You do know all the bright cute things n such are meant to appeal to *kids* and young girls at that? Pepole are expecting a lot of this game. You can be disappointed all you want I don't care but, we need to look at the bigger picture. The fact people say they got bored after they finished everything is strange yet, new leaf that had just about the same amount of features if not _less_ features and no says they got bored? I find that hard to believe. Even me as a kid who put in well into 1000+ plus hours into all my NL games got bored of NL after I unlocked everything so how is NH any different?


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Mar 17, 2021)

I understand why they might’ve all moved to Splatoon 3, but personally I do not care for that game. I wish they would split their efforts over the 2 games.


----------



## Licorice (Mar 17, 2021)

Milky star said:


> Plus also Kapp'n is annoying and creepy


Nooo kappn is my favorite character!! I don’t care if he’s an adulterer he’s cute af!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Mar 17, 2021)

Licorice said:


> Nooo kappn is my favorite character!! I don’t care if he’s an adulterer he’s cute af!


I just sadly always found his singing and his look creepy and annoying. I don't know why. I wish I could love him more.


----------



## bestfriendsally (Mar 17, 2021)

Licorice said:


> I’m not at all concerned with the future of acnh because I really love this game.



i love the game, too


----------



## Matt0106 (Mar 17, 2021)

To each their own, I guess! Personally, I'm happy with the ways things are going for NH  Honestly if they bring back the Zelda amiibo characters and the Zelda items, I will be forever happy.


----------



## Bluebellie (Mar 17, 2021)

I agree that the game is missing a lot of things. It was evident to me because I tried to recreate my new leaf houses and have had to change everything and remove some room ideas that are impossible to recreate. A lot of the new content isn’t really my taste ( I don’t see myself using the st Patrick’s, Mario, Easter, festival, mermaid , and many others). 

That being said, though I have less hope for some things  returning, I still play and I’m still enjoying the gameplay. Multiplayer things like mini games were never my thing anyways,  and though I trade a lot, apart from that I mostly play by myself.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 17, 2021)

Amilee said:


> im not even sure why people want brewster back, the only thing i really loved and miss about his cafe was meeting all the npcs. i get that but thats also like 5mins of your day, its not a game changer.


honestly, since a brewster update would almost surely bring gyroids back too, I just want him to have his gyroid storage feature from city folk back

it was one of my favorite new additions to that game, and something I'm still not sure why it was dropped in new leaf

but that's still not a huge game changer, as you said

	Post automatically merged: Mar 17, 2021



Milky star said:


> Plus also Kapp'n is annoying and creepy


kapp'n is cancelled


----------



## HappyTails (Mar 17, 2021)

I just want an add to cart feature. Shopping in the Ables Sisters without one can be very tedious.


----------



## LuluLove102 (Mar 17, 2021)

As a long time player of this game, I feel like I agree and also disagree. I like NH so much more than NL but far less than WW. Something I have noticed in life simulation games recently is that they gravitate towards aesthetics more than life. And I think this is the case of NH(similar to the sims 4, except the sims 4 is by far the worst sims game ever created). I don’t need more furniture for the moment and neither mini games to feel more into the game. What I have really been missing is little things, normal small little things that made this game my favorite since I was 9. Decorating is fun, terraforming is interesting, although a bit frustrating at the beginning, the new graphic is amazing but...I’m missing life in this game. It feels more like the window of a shop; super pretty but shallow. 
I hope that sometime in the future they will bring back villagers visiting your house, flea markets, commemoration days(simple ones, like the one where you had to say something nice to everyone). What I miss the most is the experience, not objects, and the April fool update is the major example of that: a squeaky cushion instead of Blanca? Is that for real?


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Mar 17, 2021)

I don't really agree for a number of reasons:

1. NH is not dying nor due anytime soon. There's still an active community a year after its release and more players are starting the game this year. Nintendo has already said that they'll support the game with free updates for a couple of years, which tbh is more than they usually do with other games. I can see a lot of new players joining AC when a new Switch version comes out (which has been heavily rumored about). Likewise, the game is reviewed very favorably still: 90% on Metacritic (a Meta-critic must play), GOTY nominee, Bafta nominee.

2. I think it's fine that people don't like the game or don't like it as much as other games in the series. I'd say it's also okay that you're upset that a lot of content is missing from the game (I am too about certain content, not all), but I find it hyperbolic to say the game is lacking or barebones. NH, alone, has introduced: terraforming, new and expanded bridges/inclines, being able to move houses/buildings/trees, easier ways to get villagers/prevent villagers from leaving your island, customization, fencing, crafting, vegetables (pumpkins), paths, more immersive events/holidays (like Nature day, May Day, Museum Day and Wedding Season), camera mode, Harvey's cabin, HHD-style design in your homes, better character customization, vast upgrade in character clothing options, more QoL changes than every other game in the series, more design slots and items to design on, more fish, bugs and art, more villagers, 8 player multiplayer and 4 player (I think) co-op, and a long etc. While simultaneously bringing back features lost from previous games: GCN-camera angle, glowing hole, message in a bottle, Wisp, sending letters to players online, NPC dialogue (Blathers babbling and Sable and Mable talking about their life story, which was completely absent in NL), etc.

Also, and while controversial, I think the villager dialogue in the game is top notch (NL was a robotic mess filled with requests). And while GCN and WW is also excellent dialogue, it was just as repetitive as NH is (not to mention: GCN dialogue was filled with "tutorial" like dialogue even years progressing into your game and you got a lot of dialogue in the form of "buy/trade/give me that item you have").

3. I see a lot of people pointing out that multiplayer is lacking. I mean, every AC game (besides NL and GCN, for obvious reasons) was pretty much as it is now in NH. There were no mini games, it was all about visiting your friends islands and that was it.

I still get that there's still plenty of content missing from the game (especially when it comes to NPCs). I do believe a lot of it is coming in upcoming updates, but obviously I can't be sure. But what I'm sure about is NH is definitely not a barebones game by all means. I can't help but laugh thinking about how this forum would react if GCN AC or WW or CF released today as they are. Those games would be heavily criticized because of their abundant lack of content.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 17, 2021)

Well I seen what everyone has to say and wow I can see there is a divide here. People seem to understand what I was saying in the OP but then I still saw others defending the game saying how they are still happy with it and they are enjoying it. I have no problems with that but I think its important to understand both sides of the argument.

I am somewhere in the middle. While I think there is things in the game that do way better and it does do really good from past AC games there is still other stuff that sets it back from being a perfect game. Here's the thing remember way back in the day on the GameCube you would used to have 2 towns on each memory card? Well most people when they saw New Horizons were hoping to make multiple islands but instead they got the one island per switch which caused a lot of backlash.

Some of you who picked up the game recently and not last year won't remember this, but way back when game came out in March 2020 there was so much anger that the game would "one island per switch" it caused issues where people had to share islands with their loved ones and causes arguments of who should be in charge of the island. If you go on Metacritic and look at the user score and look at the lower ratings most of the negativity came from that. Since then the hate has died down and no one's talked about it sense but just thought I mentioned that.

So today New Horizons after 1 year later where I can see from what others have said is still being enjoyed by a lot of people and they are happy with what it is at the moment. I will say regardless if you like the game or not like it its important to understand to acknowledge the flaws of the game and not ignore it. New Horizons is a good game, but its not prefect so its like with any other game, many people will still like it for what it is, but for others they will not like it as much. Thats okay everyone has their own opinions so as long as we can see where they coming from and respect it.


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Mar 17, 2021)

I'm on the side where I think the game is great, and I'm still really enjoying playing it everyday. It is just a game after all, I don't see the need to get so worked up and argue over what we do and don't have. 
Having said that, because I know someone will come for me. All opinions about this game are VALID and you're more than welcome to express them. If there is something you don't think is good about the game or could be improved, that is FINE. If you love the game and don't see any issues with it, that is FINE. 

I'm getting pretty tired of seeing people in this community literally tear each other apart over ACNH. It's really gross and makes me not want to be a part of this community at all. It's a GAME. It's not life and death, please. 
I try to stay away from threads like this, because they usually mostly just cause drama and I don't like drama. But if you want my personal opinion here it is: 

I love ACNH. I love all the amazing new features that have being added. Stuff that New Leaf didn't have like terraforming, waterscaping, the ability to move your houses and buildings. You can so so creative with these features which I love, because I'm a creative person. I would absolutely love to see more content added in the form of more furniture, more quality of life updates, more dialogue etc. But it's not stopping from playing the game almost daily. I'm just continuing to enjoy the content for what it is. 

There's my 2 cents.


----------



## marea (Mar 17, 2021)

I am not that interested in this update as well. It would have my attention if it was something like mini games or more things to do with villagers like house visits. This paid for online is just nowhere near fun as it was in new leaf since we dont have island tours so i want that added the most, plus i just spend a looot of time playing the mini games even when solo.


----------



## RollingAntony (Mar 17, 2021)

NH is a different game, with different kinds of content than other games. It's no perfect and could be improved. I'm not concerned for the future because I'm already satisfied with the game, even much more than anticipated.

Some features from older games would be cool to see, like Brewster, the gyroids and online minigames. I'm no longer as excited as I was to see these features coming on future updates thanks to the people constantly yelling as if they were holy grails. Some features from older games I'm glad they took out, like the luck system, the animals being mean or the grass deterioration. Other features I was more or less indifferent, like the furniture sets from previous games- I now definitely don't want them back but won't complain if they are added.

NH has always been held to unachievable golden standards and hype. Nothing actually _doable_ would have satisfied some people. This is not about people expecting "things that are on previous game", this is about people literally expecting a Frankenstein game with ALL the features of ALL games with NEW features AND constant updates. Yes, I would have also loved to see that game, but I would be playing it on 2030. 

People keep failing to understand that almost copy/pasting all your furniture items from a previous game wasn't possible with the jump to HD for example. Like, the villager photos of previous games are mostly the same, while NH took its time to give each photo a different pose or background.

This is also about how people use concepts/definitions such as "staple of the series" only when it's convenient for them. When you have that kind of double standards, _nothing_ will satisfy you.

This is not about how some people can be disappointed. You can. You can dislike, even hate the game. Most things are subjective, and even if one can only roll his eyes at seeing some absolutely baffling takes about the let's say the quality of furniture, that's a subjective opinion and welp, nothing to do. But if you are trying to discuss objective things, like numbers; then you can expect people discussing with you- because that is subject to debate. For example, I really, really can't understand how people can objectively say New Horizons is devoid of content or is barebones. This is not a personal attack or something passive agressive, I just keep being perplexed about how that statement is still thrown around as a matter of fact.


----------



## Mezzanine (Mar 17, 2021)

Deleted


----------



## Mr.Fox (Mar 17, 2021)

I've said this before and I don't think people get it...you can't have all the old stuff AND expect new stuff. If NH was just NL 2.0 people would STILL be complaining that there's nothing new, and that they miss (insert whatever you want here) from WW/CF.

AC games are heading in the same direction as Pokemon did, and look what happened there. They removed Pokemon/Moves and fans were furious. If fans keep pushing for new this this and that, then expect villagers to become casualties...and it wouldn't matter what villagers they cut, because much like the Pokemon scenario, every villager is someone's favorite.

Raymond/Audie/Judy/Sherb/Cyd/Reneigh/Megan/Dom were included at the expense of losing some old characters. Would you trade villagers to get NPCs back? I know I wouldn't.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 17, 2021)

Mr.Fox said:


> I've said this before and I don't think people get it...you can't have all the old stuff AND expect new stuff. If NH was just NL 2.0 people would STILL be complaining that there's nothing new, and that they miss (insert whatever you want here) from WW/CF.
> 
> AC games are heading in the same direction as Pokemon did, and look what happened there. They removed Pokemon/Moves and fans were furious. If fans keep pushing for new this this and that, then expect villagers to become casualties...and it wouldn't matter what villagers they cut, because much like the Pokemon scenario, every villager is someone's favorite.
> 
> Raymond/Audie/Judy/Sherb/Cyd/Reneigh/Megan/Dom were included at the expense of losing some old characters. Would you trade villagers to get NPCs back? I know I wouldn't.


Since you mentioned Pokemon that community is still divided. Like when the Gen 4 remakes was shown people were angry at the art style? I mean really? As a Pokemon fan I welcome the art style and I am glad its coming but sheesh I wish people would stop being so judgmental about it. Also people were being too harsh with the other Pokemon game called Pokemon Legend Arceues where they say it looks bad. I dropped out the community due to toxicity but its really bad over there so I would not bother with them, 

To get back on topic I do welcome what Animal Crossing New Horizons did to make the game go in a different direction with the whole terraforming since in past AC games the customization was limited. However with that being said and I will still stand by what I said that the game has flaws that should be acknowledged.


----------



## Mr.Fox (Mar 17, 2021)

SoraFan23 said:


> Since you mentioned Pokemon that community is still divided. Like when the Gen 4 remakes was shown people were angry at the art style? I mean really? As a Pokemon fan I welcome the art style and I am glad its coming but sheesh I wish people would stop being so judgmental about it. Also people were being too harsh with the other Pokemon game called Pokemon Legend Arceues where they say it looks bad. I dropped out the community due to toxicity but its really bad over there so I would not bother with them,
> 
> To get back on topic I do welcome what Animal Crossing New Horizons did to make the game go in a different direction with the whole terraforming since in past AC games the customization was limited. However with that being said and I will still stand by what I said that the game has flaws that should be acknowledged.



You can find fault with any game if you look hard enough, I just can't be bothered wasting my time on negativity. I enjoy the game for what it is, and I think everyone else should as well.

If you stepped out on to the street tomorrow and get hit by a car, are your last thoughts going to be 'Man...I miss Tortimer...'


----------



## BluebearL (Mar 17, 2021)

I'm not particularly disappointed, I have the older games to play for those experiences. We can't forget that this game did bring a lot of new stuff to the table, it was never going to carry over all of the features from older games. There is only 1 thing that I would like to be seen brought over and that is Brewster. I will be very happy with the game then.


----------



## Jacob (Mar 18, 2021)

hmm, based on this part here "I am one of those people who is not interested in the Sanrio update, April Fools items, or even the Nook Points that they mentioned where you need to use the app on your phone," it really seems like you're venting about a problem that you're creating. You should let yourself get excited about the small things. Otherwise it's seems pretty pointless to worry about the future of New Horizons, as we are actively getting new content month by month, it just doesn't taylor to your very specific individual play style. my honest thoughts


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 18, 2021)

Jacob said:


> hmm, based on this part here "I am one of those people who is not interested in the Sanrio update, April Fools items, or even the Nook Points that they mentioned where you need to use the app on your phone," it really seems like you're venting about a problem that you're creating. You should let yourself get excited about the small things. Otherwise it's seems pretty pointless to worry about the future of New Horizons, as we are actively getting new content month by month, it just doesn't taylor to your very specific individual play style. my honest thoughts


You were just reading part of my post. I clearly stated that I am happy that they are giving 50 new Custom Design Slots. I wasn't trying to sound ungrateful. I also made it clear that New Horizon's is a good game but its important to acknowledge the flaws of it regardless if you like it or not. Don't misinterpret it as if I'm trying to sound rude. I am just speaking from what I said in the OP and to clear up any confusion you might've thought.


----------



## coldpotato (Mar 18, 2021)

Well, I'm not concerned at all. I used to be concerned, then waiting things out a few months and getting some amazing things in updates I understood that Nintendo is just slow with updating this game and giving us what we want. I desperately want more new things to do to bring me back into playing daily again, but I feel like that will just come with more time. I believe in the end we will have most of the stuff from New Leaf that makes sense in New Horizons and the majority of fans will be satisfied. A few things I think will come in time are Brewster, a few more NPCS, some more furniture that's missing that was in New leaf (or upgraded versions of it), shop upgrades, and mini games to play with friends. I get why some people are disappointed with how they're doing things and I get disappointed sometimes too because I absolutely love the game and see all the potential in it and would love to play a game that feels finished with a ton of things to do, but I believe it's just one of those things where you have to wait it out. In another year or 2 I believe the game will finally feel like a finished game.


----------



## Valeris (Mar 18, 2021)

I'm not concerned if only because I'm pretty sure Nintendo, the team, developers, what have you have a set release schedule. I could shout to the heavens for Brewster, get upset but at the end of the day he'll be released on that timeframe. I'd just prefer to enjoy the game for what it is, the community, and when along with if the content I want comes about great.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 18, 2021)

Jacob said:


> it just doesn't taylor


isn't this meant to be 'tailor'?


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Mar 18, 2021)

Mr.Fox said:


> You can find fault with any game if you look hard enough, I just can't be bothered wasting my time on negativity. I enjoy the game for what it is, and I think everyone else should as well.
> 
> If you stepped out on to the street tomorrow and get hit by a car, are your last thoughts going to be 'Man...I miss Tortimer...'



I agree with you here 100%. Yes you can have your opinions on what is good or bad about the game. But it doesn't change the fact that this is the way the game was made. If it's become less enjoyable, move onto another game? I don't really see the need to spread so much negativity about the game, but hey like I said people are free to express their opinions. 

I enjoy playing the game for what it is. I try to keep my complaints to a minimum. They won't change nothing.


----------



## Eureka (Mar 18, 2021)

If Nintendo stopped the updates after this one I would okay, because as of right now I've got over 900 hrs in New Horizons which is very much getting my money's worth out the game. The great thing is they aren't stopping the free updates. It's just extra enjoyment and adding some longevity in my opinion. So there is no disappointment for me to feel or worry for the future of the game, because I'm perfectly content with the time I spent on the game so far. Are there things I would of liked to be different? Sure, but that is life. We don't get everything we want. The positives of New Horizons greatly outweighs the negatives for me.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Mar 18, 2021)

I've been bored with NH for many months now. The bored feeling has gotten worse now that I've completed the museum except for the art, and Redd is so unreliable about actually having real art that I need that I'm half tempted to finally TT (no, I still haven't) to get it all.

A year ago I would play for hours every day. Now I play for maybe 5-10 minutes each day that I do play, and I only play a few times a week at best. I do play more whenever there's an update, but only as long as it takes to collect the new items. It got bad enough in January that I actually didn't play for about 2 weeks straight and only came back because of the end of January update. That's been my biggest time off so far.

At this point, unless Nintendo does a massive Welcome Amiibo-style update, I don't know how much longer I'll be playing this game consistently or even at all. NH is just very heavy on exterior island design and I'm pretty satisifed with my island. I'd need dramatic changes like more buildings or a lot more furniture options to feel inspired enough to do a redesign of my island. Outside of exterior island design, there simply isn't much to do in it.


----------



## Cyku (Mar 18, 2021)

I won't really talk about the recent update or the overall in-game content because I think everyone already said everything. I will only say that I personally am okay with this game's state and with my 300 hours spent in it. I did quit twice but I quit EVERY GAME and I only managed to finish games like Life is Strange and only once - Skyrim after yeeeears of having it. I agree though that adding some more abilities for villagers would be nice, especially for people whose islands are finished and they don't have much to do besides interacting with villagers. So I would do a biiiig yay for more personality to villagers! If not - I'm still okay.

However, the thing that's concerning me a bit is the lack of online activities nowadays, I mean, from my perspective. I know, the game lost its hype a bit and so there are less people playing, but it's a bit sad I rarely have the opportunity to come to another person meteor shower or something like that and just hang out (I see some post in the airport, but they are usually in the other timezone in time when I'm asleep). So for people who are a bit bored with the game - how about accepting the imperfections of online and doing something together? Some event, some fishing contest, some chasing each other in a maze with axes in hands? XD I think that could be nice to make our experience a little bit better together c:


----------



## Jaco (Mar 18, 2021)

I think the game's biggest problem is that most players have "finished" their islands and are looking for something new to do. The game has done an amazing job with exterior design gameplay, but that has a shelf-life. Most people, especially veterans, are more or less done decorating their islands and logging in to pull weeds or move flowers around is a chore.

The game needs some more daily activities for endgame players. Whether that's mini-games, the "city", a lottery system, or extremely high-end items (in bells or NMT's), we need some more long-term goals to keep people playing.

On a similar note, I'm not sure if I agree with Nintendo's hyper-efficient design regarding shops. I get that they want to keep everything open for space reasons, but there is a certain loneliness to the island with so many prominent characters missing or only barely referenced or alluded to.


----------



## Garrett (Mar 18, 2021)

I hear everyone's concerns, however I do not share those concerns. I adore NH. I've played AC since the GameCube days and NH is hands down my favourite iteration. 

I checked my log yesterday and it shows 1,200 hours enjoyed so far and I continue to play every day. Not bad for a bare bones game lacking content!


----------



## Daenelia (Mar 18, 2021)

Wow, so many opinions that I can relate to. On both sides!

Yes, there are a few things I am missing that might make this a game I would put hours a day in for. Brewster should already be here, because I miss him. But as long as I can kinda hope the cafe will be back, it's okay.

I never played the game for hours a day tbh. I still have almost 500 hours in a year, which is impressive (if you played double that: woah ... dedication!). But ACNH is not an MMO. I treat any update and addition as a gift that I did not expect. Yes, some are more for me than others, but all in all... we play this game about 20 minutes a day on average. It's relaxing. We do the same things every morning, and for us that is enough. So for us at least it gives us what we need.

Now talk to me about The Sims 2, 3 and 4 and you'd get a whole different vibe from me. So I do understand if people are worried, or upset or bored with ACNH. I can offer my solution: stop playing the game (so much, at least?) because I just figured that being upset about The Sims 4 was not worth it. And I basically dialed back my playtime on that game by a lot. Now when I do feel the itch and I play, at least it scratches something before I get irrationally upset (it's bad guys, you don't want me to start my ranting...).

The take-away is, for me, you don't have to like the game all the time, equally, and just like everyone else. You are totally entitled to complain, be worried and upset. But then ask if it is worth it, or if you might need to find a way to spend time playing with friends online somewhere else? And come back when you miss your fave villager to recharge your AC battery.

Am I worried? No. I got a lot of free updates, I still play after a year and I did not expect to when I started. I kinda expected there to be an end to updates, to be honest. And then maybe looking forward to the next version of the game. .... Yeah, kinda like how I am almost looking forward to The Sims 5, but I am way more worried about that game and the direction that actual money sink is going in.

Maybe we can suggest mini games we can fabricate ourselves in ACNH? I read about burying stuff on your island and challenging friends to dig up treasure. Or make a maze. It's so customizable, you can really entertain people if you want.


----------



## DaviddivaD (Mar 18, 2021)

Moritz said:


> I'm not sure I agree that the game is missing as much as you say it is.
> 
> Its got the core NPCs in Tom nook, isabell, timmy and Tommy, able sisters, that the game really needs to function. It's got the holiday NPCs. It's got leif and redd. We have kicks.
> 
> ...



Brewster has been datamined for


KayDee said:


> I would love for all the content from the previous games to be back but to those who are disappointed with the missing stuff, I don’t think it’s going to change anything and be that magical thing that’s going to keep you playing for another 1000 hours like when the game was new. I’m excited to have Brewster back as much as anyone but after a week, everyone will probably treat him just like the Nook twins. Bulk crafting and shopping cart? Is that really going to change your enjoyment of the game now? Maybe for newcomers it will be an excellent update. Old furniture from New leaf coming back? Sure, it’s going to be great decorating some new areas for a couple of weeks but after that, it’s back to waiting for the next furniture update.
> 
> I’m sorry but if you’re not finding joy playing the game right now, I don’t think any sort of update will change that. Maybe it’s just time to move onto another game or take a break and come back when you find a reason to enjoy the game again.



Is Brewster really coming back? He’s been datamined to be in the game since the update that added bushes and art which I believe was the second update to the game.


----------



## cocoacat (Mar 18, 2021)

I enjoy the game and am really excited for this update... but I made peace with the fact that a lot of the things I wish were in the game may never arrive. The cafe, sweets set (or really, just *more* sets and items), building customizations, a game island, villager visits, etc. I'm okay with that.

It's not that all the 'missing' npcs or features should return, it's that NH hasn't replaced them with anything significant to fill out the game. Wisp, Celeste, and Gullivarrr are the only ones offering something new, but it's not much in terms of actual play.
Harriet/Shampoodle is now a mirror.
Shrunk has been replaced by your villagers just telling you about reactions.
Cyrus is just the diy table.
The pelicans are now just a postcard stand.
The police station is a recycle bin.
There's nothing to replace Katrina, Brewster, Kappn, and Katie.
And the Happy Home Academy are just mystery people sending too many letters.

Having so few characters and shops makes the game feel more empty and lack personality... and even more so when your villagers don't visit/invite you over, or come back to visit after they move away... and there's no cooperative games to play with strangers or friends.
It's just me and my shovel most of the time.

There's too many missing items/sets to get them all back. It doesn't have to be the exact same set, but it'd be nice to have a futuristic set, a classic country white set, a regal/luxurious set, a gothic set, a messy set, and a sweets set. The sets that exist are very nice and well done, but limited. NL had like 40 sets... NH has maybe half that? There's different color variations, but I'd rather have more variety than just different colors.

All that said, NH is much more polished (less things maybe, but better done.) Terraforming and crafting have been literal game changers. There's been huge improvements in everything from inventory space and storage to villager move-out mechanics. The game is beautiful and the weather/atmosphere is very well done. Harv's studio is great and underappreciated. Overall, I like it more than New Leaf, I just wish it had a few things New Leaf had to make it perfect. There's still updates coming and I'm happy with the game as is, so it should only get better. There's also the whole covid thing which has messed with just about everyone's plans, so maybe they're a bit behind schedule, too.


----------



## wolfie1 (Mar 18, 2021)

To quote someone I saw on this thread: I don't know what some of you are smoking, but I'd like some to see what you all see in this game, to be honest. This game is objectively lacking a LOT of stuff and trying to cover it by implementing landscaping options or being able to place furniture outside is not going to make it go away (both are awesome features, mind you, but there's so much you can do before you get bored with it or finish modeling and decorating your island).

It's been a year and it still doesn't live up to its predecessors (not only New Leaf, which I know some people don't like comparing them for whatever reason) when they were released. The game was completely barebones, even worse than City Folk, which is saying something, when it was released because they didn't want time-travelers to spoil the game and burn out earlier or because they wanted players to remain engaged for a longer time, you name it. The problem is they intentionally withheld content that had always been in the game before just so they could create their "cute" trailers and present them as if they were brand-new additions, which they were not for the most part. As far as I know, these updates have only brought some new reactions and furniture items that replaced other existing items, they didn't add to them. I strongly believe this doesn't warrant making us wait for months on end until they release a half-baked update that will give us content for a whole day and then nothing else. Call me a pessimist or whatever, but that's not how anyone should expect an AAA game such as this one to be treated, especially taking into account the astounding figures and sales it has achieved. You might think that Nintendo would've decided to support the game with those sales, but no, instead, they only waited for a year before starting to implement paid DLC. Sure, those cards already existed, but one would think they would've waited until everything or mostly everything was in the game before resorting to that.

Villagers haven't looked cuter and better in the past, in my opinion, but if they're these shallow pixels that can't go two minutes without repeating the same thing, they're not really that worth it. It's been datamined for months now that they're going to implement new interactions with them, such as having them visit your house. Well, what are they waiting for? Where are all or most furniture sets that are missing? Where are all or most NPCs that are missing? Did they really release the game without having taken all of this into account and only now that people are complaining about its shallowness have they decided to "look into implementing" these options? I think the game was in development long enough to deeply consider what previous games had in order to build upon it, not take away. I honestly would love to know what people do to spend 3,000 hours playing? It's mind-boggling to me, to be honest.

I swear I'm not bashing this game simply for the sake of it, but because I want it to be better, both as a standalone game but also with respect to its predecessors. I've been holding out hope that they would do more than simply unlock what was there from the beginning in the past, but now it's clear to me that I should never have expected a multibillion-dollar company to do such a thing. The problem is that if most people are complacent, they won't feel the need to make an effort and will keep drip-feeding us these whopping 1-item updates every two months until they decide it's no longer worth their time.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 18, 2021)

Mr.Fox said:


> You can find fault with any game if you look hard enough, I just can't be bothered wasting my time on negativity. I enjoy the game for what it is, and I think everyone else should as well.
> 
> If you stepped out on to the street tomorrow and get hit by a car, are your last thoughts going to be 'Man...I miss Tortimer...'


if I die before he arrives, pour one out for brewster in my stead

	Post automatically merged: Mar 18, 2021



cocoacat said:


> And the Happy Home Academy are just mystery people sending too many letters.


let's be honest: this is just a reversion back to what they used to be


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Mar 18, 2021)

I've still got faith that they will add more of the old furniture sets, Brewster + the Café, Katrina, and Tortimer Island + Kapp'n, and hopefully more house and Nook Shop upgrades. 
But it is annoying waiting this long.

THis is the most popular AC game to date; I don't see them halting the updates any time soon, and New Leaf got that big update many years after it came out. 

Just gotta be patient. Take a break. Play other games


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Mar 18, 2021)

RollingAntony said:


> NH is a different game, with different kinds of content than other games. It's no perfect and could be improved. I'm not concerned for the future because I'm already satisfied with the game, even much more than anticipated.
> 
> Some features from older games would be cool to see, like Brewster, the gyroids and online minigames. I'm no longer as excited as I was to see these features coming on future updates thanks to the people constantly yelling as if they were holy grails. Some features from older games I'm glad they took out, like the luck system, the animals being mean or the grass deterioration. Other features I was more or less indifferent, like the furniture sets from previous games- I now definitely don't want them back but won't complain if they are added.
> 
> ...



100% agree.

	Post automatically merged: Mar 18, 2021



wolfie1 said:


> To quote someone I saw on this thread: I don't know what some of you are smoking, but I'd like some to see what you all see in this game, to be honest. This game is objectively lacking a LOT of stuff and trying to cover it by implementing landscaping options or being able to place furniture outside is not going to make it go away (both are awesome features, mind you, but there's so much you can do before you get bored with it or finish modeling and decorating your island).
> 
> It's been a year and it still doesn't live up to its predecessors (not only New Leaf, which I know some people don't like comparing them for whatever reason) when they were released. The game was completely barebones, even worse than City Folk, which is saying something, when it was released because they didn't want time-travelers to spoil the game and burn out earlier or because they wanted players to remain engaged for a longer time, you name it. The problem is they intentionally withheld content that had always been in the game before just so they could create their "cute" trailers and present them as if they were brand-new additions, which they were not for the most part. As far as I know, these updates have only brought some new reactions and furniture items that replaced other existing items, they didn't add to them. I strongly believe this doesn't warrant making us wait for months on end until they release a half-baked update that will give us content for a whole day and then nothing else. Call me a pessimist or whatever, but that's not how anyone should expect an AAA game such as this one to be treated, especially taking into account the astounding figures and sales it has achieved. You might think that Nintendo would've decided to support the game with those sales, but no, instead, they only waited for a year before starting to implement paid DLC. Sure, those cards already existed, but one would think they would've waited until everything or mostly everything was in the game before resorting to that.
> 
> ...



How can you not be bashing the game for the sake of it while claiming the game is - according to you - completely barebones (even compared to CF). Like, are you for real? That is objectively false.


----------



## Cloudandshade (Mar 18, 2021)

Personally, I'm not worried. I love this game and still play every day, and also often feel like I've run out of things to do. But...I'm kind of okay with that? How many games could I put close to 1000 hours into, and still feel the same crazy drive to play from dawn til dusk? For me, just because I don't want to spend every waking hour on my island a year after launch, that doesn't make it a bad game.

I loved NL too, but I personally can't see how anyone could call NH barebones in comparison. I remember when those NH trailers came out, and how staggered my friends and I were to see what this new game would be capable of. Terraforming! Decorating outdoors! The ability to craft and customise hundreds of our own items! The ability to move and rearrange buildings however we want! It's been a year now, and we've all gotten so used to the luxury of having all these features, that we forget what a huge deal it was at the time. NL had so much charm, but looking back, I can't remember what there was to do outside of decorating your house! There are characters that I miss, sure, but pretty much every one has been replaced with new functionality that makes things a thousand times easier. Could you imagine how outraged the players would have been if Nintendo had focused solely on regurgitating the same content, then asked us to pay for it again? 

I feel like the pandemic has really compounded people's frustration, too. When the game launched, so many of us were stuck inside and had the opportunity to play the game way more intensely than we perhaps otherwise would have. Maybe if our schedules had been more normal, burnout wouldn't have settled in for so many so fast? It's clear Nintendo wasn't prepared to churn out new content and updates at the rate that the fanbase was now expecting them.

There is one major concern that I do understand, and that's where I think Nintendo really messed up - the whole one island per switch thing. It was so easy to have multiple towns on NL that the longevity of the game was massively increased for that reason alone. Now that we're limited to one island without buying a second console, once people decide their island is finished, they're understandably going to wonder where they go from there.


----------



## Matt0106 (Mar 18, 2021)

wolfie1 said:


> To quote someone I saw on this thread: I don't know what some of you are smoking, but I'd like some to see what you all see in this game, to be honest. This game is objectively lacking a LOT of stuff and trying to cover it by implementing landscaping options or being able to place furniture outside is not going to make it go away (both are awesome features, mind you, but there's so much you can do before you get bored with it or finish modeling and decorating your island).



You can't say something is objective based on how you feel. It isn't OBJECTIVELY barebones; that's how you feel, not how all of us feel. I find it has more than what the previous games have offered.

If you feel done with the game and you feel it's barebones, that's a-okay. But please don't make others sound like they have poor taste, or that they're "smoking" something simply because they like a game and how it's made. Thought that after everything that went down in another thread, that people would be past stuff like that.


----------



## Fenix (Mar 18, 2021)

I'm very happy for those of you who say the game is wonderful and are very happy with it, but I think the matter is very simple: I (we) just want to feel like you, and at the moment I do. I was promised an Animal Crossing game and I feel they haven't delivered. I was given a template of an AC game with some (really amazing) new things and a lot of things missing. I know that when I bought it, and I accepted, but with the idea in mind that most of the things that have been in animal crossing for decades would still be there. I started with Wild World and have played all of them since. I played almost every day for 2-3 years to each of those games except City Folk, since I found it mostly boring and decided to give up after 3-4 months. Now, I still play NH, that's true, but I've been feeling a similar thing as with CF for the past 6 months. The only reason I've continued playing is because of that hope that they'd bring back all those things that were datamined and made the game really enjoyable even after a long time (going to Brewster's for some coffee that felt almost real, having the villagers come over to your house, going to Tortimer Island to do minigames or just catch some bugs, waiting for the right season to buy that furniture set I love at Gracie's...). Now I feel that game about little things in life became a game about developing some island, which is also nice, but it ends (or at least it ends quicker for me than the feeling of those little things that made me believe I was living in the game). Maybe it's childish, maybe you don't like it, but it's my sincere opinion, and as such it cannot be objectively anything.
And with all this, I do not want that those people who feel the game full and enjoy it a lot stop doing it, I just want to enjoy it again, as I did with the previous ones. And I'm gonna continue doing so, hoping Nintendo will hear it and bring back many of those things that (for me) made the game special and different from any other game I play. Because I believe I'm not hurting anyone by doing it; the ones that already enjoy it as it is can only benefit from having more content, and the ones who want those things back, well, that's the idea.
Peace y'all.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Mar 18, 2021)

Fenix said:


> I'm very happy for those of you who say the game is wonderful and are very happy with it, but I think the matter is very simple: I (we) just want to feel like you, and at the moment I do. I was promised an Animal Crossing game and I feel they haven't delivered. I was given a template of an AC game with some (really amazing) new things and a lot of things missing. I know that when I bought it, and I accepted, but with the idea in mind that most of the things that have been in animal crossing for decades would still be there. I started with Wild World and have played all of them since. I played almost every day for 2-3 years to each of those games except City Folk, since I found it mostly boring and decided to give up after 3-4 months. Now, I still play NH, that's true, but I've been feeling a similar thing as with CF for the past 6 months. The only reason I've continued playing is because of that hope that they'd bring back all those things that were datamined and made the game really enjoyable even after a long time (going to Brewster's for some coffee that felt almost real, having the villagers come over to your house, going to Tortimer Island to do minigames or just catch some bugs, waiting for the right season to buy that furniture set I love at Gracie's...). Now I feel that game about little things in life became a game about developing some island, which is also nice, but it ends (or at least it ends quicker for me than the feeling of those little things that made me believe I was living in the game). Maybe it's childish, maybe you don't like it, but it's my sincere opinion, and as such it cannot be objectively anything.
> And with all this, I do not want that those people who feel the game full and enjoy it a lot stop doing it, I just want to enjoy it again, as I did with the previous ones. And I'm gonna continue doing so, hoping Nintendo will hear it and bring back many of those things that (for me) made the game special and different from any other game I play. Because I believe I'm not hurting anyone by doing it; the ones that already enjoy it as it is can only benefit from having more content, and the ones who want those things back, well, that's the idea.
> Peace y'all.



I think everyone is entitled to their opinion and I certainly think that if you're not enjoying it, you're absolutely free to voice that as well. I also don't think we should, by all means, "settle" with just what we have. It's a good thing that players keep asking for more things and have their voices heard. I do think there's a big difference from saying that and going, "NH is barebones" or that it actually has less content than, say, GCN AC, WW and CF (which is factually not true).

But again, I'd love for new and amazing content to be brought into the game so you (and other players who feel less interested in) can enjoy it more. I'm not sure you'll get all the content your hoping for, but I'm sure some of it will come back


----------



## JKDOS (Mar 18, 2021)

I want to copy/paste and rehash what I wrote a couple weeks ago

_I agree more or less the game hasn't really improved all that much since they brought the Dream Suite back in July. Everything after has just been some kind of event. Other than pumpkins, if you choose to continue growing them, none of the Holidays are affecting your average playthrough day by day. I could boot up v1.4 of the game and not miss much._​​_However, that said, Nintendo didn't have to bring back Mario items with a working teleportation pipe no less, but they did, and they didn't have to bring back Sanrio villagers with Sanrio items, but they are. All I can say is 2021 is starting to look very promising for New Horizons to me. I guess we'll know more when the March update trailer drops. Will it be just Sanrio and adding Bunny Day to 2021, or will there be more? What about April and onwards? With the holidays out of the way for the most part, Nintendo will likely be doing more each month other than "here's another holiday"._​​_Without so much focus on Holiday events, maybe the team will have more free time to be able to invest into improvements and explore new ideas. If there was a road map, it would probably look like this._​​_Year 1:_​_- Game release_​_- Priority/Focus: Get the big holidays in the game. (These things were likely delayed from release so they didn't have to hold the game back further. So they became top priority after release)_​​_Year 2:_​_Priority/Focus: Implement new features and improvements. _​
----

I wrote that on March 2, well before we knew anything outside of Sanrio villagers.

After getting 50 new design slots for each standard and pro designs, getting more pro design options, including the much missed umbrella, and getting the Design Portal added to our Nook Phones, I can only continue to say 2021 is looking very promising for this game. I think we're in for an exciting year.


----------



## wolfie1 (Mar 18, 2021)

Fridaynightcatlady said:


> How can you not be bashing the game for the sake of it while claiming the game is - according to you - completely barebones (even compared to CF). Like, are you for real? That is objectively false.



Did you even bother to read the whole thing or did you just focus on what fit your narrative? I said the game was barebones when it was released, even worse than City Folk. I acknowledge it's no longer worse than City Folk, mainly because it now has what City Folk had except for the city, of course, and then some tiny changes. If you're going to try to argue that something is "objectively false", at least do it after reading the whole thing. Also, it is objetively true that the game is lacking a lot of features. I'm happy for you if you can't see it or if it doesn't bother you, but don't try to belittle other people's opinions just because you seem to be happy with what the game is offering you right now when you could have that AND MORE.




Matt0106 said:


> You can't say something is objective based on how you feel. It isn't OBJECTIVELY barebones; that's how you feel, not how all of us feel. I find it has more than what the previous games have offered.
> 
> If you feel done with the game and you feel it's barebones, that's a-okay. But please don't make others sound like they have poor taste, or that they're "smoking" something simply because they like a game and how it's made. Thought that after everything that went down in another thread, that people would be past stuff like that.



As I said, I was quoting another user who belittled people by outright asking what they were smoking when they expressed their opinions towards the game. Are you going to call them out too or simply because they have the same opinion as you they're entitled to do that? Sometimes I can't believe some of y'all, really.

Also, literally nowhere did I say you have "poor taste" simply because you're content with the current state of the game, which is OBJECTIVELY lacking, no matter how hard you try to make it seem like it's not. I think I tried to convey it as well as I could in my post, but it seems it fell on deaf ears because it was more important to focus on other irrelevant things that had nothing to do with the rest of my message. I'd appreciate it if you didn't try to put words in my mouth that I haven't said.


----------



## Moritz (Mar 18, 2021)

wolfie1 said:


> Did you even bother to read the whole thing or did you just focus on what fit your narrative? I said the game was barebones when it was released, even worse than City Folk. I acknowledge it's no longer worse than City Folk, mainly because it now has what City Folk had except for the city, of course, and then some tiny changes. If you're going to try to argue that something is "objectively false", at least do it after reading the whole thing. Also, it is objetively true that the game is lacking a lot of features. I'm happy for you if you can't see it or if it doesn't bother you, but don't try to belittle other people's opinions just because you seem to be happy with what the game is offering you right now when you could have that AND MORE.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would say its objectively lacking in the sense that it just does not have brewsters for example. Its objectively lacking that.

But when you look at the games content as a whole, it's not objectively lacking. Because it brings so much new to the table.
I would say its objectively got way more content since brewster is only good for the same 30 seconds worth of dialog and animation each day.
But I've not done the math, nor am I even sure how to work out such things when technically all content is optional.

So yeah, really depends how you're using the term. One is factually true but poor word choice. The other is not a factually true.


----------



## Commodore (Mar 18, 2021)

This is my first Animal Crossing game, even though I've been playing Nintendo games my entire life (I turn 39 this year), so I can't really say what this game is missing. I have friends who have played every other incarnation and felt really let down by this version of the game. So, I do hope Nintendo adds in some old features to entice wayward fans and keep current fans playing. The thing is, how much time and money is Nintendo really going to pour into this game? Sales are already done. There aren't in-game purchases for IRL money. Is there much incentive to devote resources to upgrading this game when there is little profit to earn by doing so?


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Mar 18, 2021)

wolfie1 said:


> Did you even bother to read the whole thing or did you just focus on what fit your narrative? I said the game was barebones when it was released, even worse than City Folk. I acknowledge it's no longer worse than City Folk, mainly because it now has what City Folk had except for the city, of course, and then some tiny changes. If you're going to try to argue that something is "objectively false", at least do it after reading the whole thing. Also, it is objetively true that the game is lacking a lot of features. I'm happy for you if you can't see it or if it doesn't bother you, but don't try to belittle other people's opinions just because you seem to be happy with what the game is offering you right now when you could have that AND MORE.



I'm not trying to belittle your opinion, but you're lying if you're saying that NH base game had less content than CF. That is not true.


----------



## Matt0106 (Mar 18, 2021)

wolfie1 said:


> As I said, I was quoting another user who belittled people by outright asking what they were smoking when they expressed their opinions towards the game. Are you going to call them out too or simply because they have the same opinion as you they're entitled to do that? Sometimes I can't believe some of y'all, really.
> 
> Also, literally nowhere did I say you have "poor taste" simply because you're content with the current state of the game, which is OBJECTIVELY lacking, no matter how hard you try to make it seem like it's not. I think I tried to convey it as well as I could in my post, but it seems it fell on deaf ears because it was more important to focus on other irrelevant things that had nothing to do with the rest of my message. I'd appreciate it if you didn't try to put words in my mouth that I haven't said.


I think this is the first time I have to truly back away. I apologize, but what you are saying is _subjective_, not _objective_; simple put. If I believe this game has more content compared to previous entries, that is my right, and I shouldn't be told whether or not that is true or false, when it is all based on perception. You can't mathematically put weight on any criteria (i.e. does more furniture outweigh terraforming? Does moving buildings outweigh pwps?)

And I didn't have to put words in your mouth; saying someone is "smoking" something assumes (to me, at least) that they are not in a normal state of mind and don't perceive things correctly. And in the context of this game, I took it as poor taste, since you literally said you don't see what anyone sees in a game that is objectively--oh wait, my bad--"objectively" lacking. If that isn't what you meant, then I completely understand and apologize.

Also I can't call that user out because I have never seen someone say that on the forums, in all 100% honesty. I'm a not gatekeeper who foresees what everyone says. Are there people who take things too far? Of course, and on both ends of spectrum most certainly. But I've never seen someone use that term in any thread. Recently, at least.

Anyway, take what you will from this. I'm not going to add more fire to this argument. You have your opinion and I have mine.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Mar 18, 2021)

New Horizons is a great game imo and I really enjoy it. What "kills" it for me, is how much they are drip feeding. I feel like that is more of an Nintendo problem and unfair to call it an Animal Crossing problem. Like... how many people will still be playing the game by the time they finally decide to roll out something big? And if they noticed that less people are playing.. will they skimp out on what they may add to the game?
Maybe my thoughts are a little "dramatic" in some people's opinions, but I really really don't like things done in this manner. Maybe it is an anxiety thing for me. I just feels like it kills the game and lower's its quality. Esp if the past games of the same series had all this stuff in it at release that Nintendo took out. And if they ever decide to cut corners later or decide they don't want to mess with it anymore you could end up with a partial game as an end result.

If they added everything back that was in past series (talking about what people call as core stuff) within one year because they are trying to get it out faster supposedly, then that would be more acceptable. Then the new whatever could be for the second year. (however supposedly it was said that updates are going to be for 3 years for New Horizons). I mean, the holiday/event stuff aren't like super big things to where they need to be locked.
Maybe that was what people were expecting, since I see soooo many comments about how they came back into the game and the game still feels the same as it did soon after release after being out for one whole year.

However New Horizons is the first game that I have decided to get that didn't have any kind of story/lore/worldbuilding in it and isn't a platformer. Things that are kind of big for me. I mean, I assumed there was a little world building in it from villagers and NPCs but not really. I mean you have the Able family... and I know there are things with Blathers and Celeste but nothing is really said in game yet.. if ever.
Considering many of the NPCs are traveling ones, you'd think they would have more dialog since they travel and see and experience various things because they aren't locked into the same environment.
And thinking about this aspect, I get curious about New Leaf...
Maybe it is just me, but I keep thinking that people look at New Leaf with Rose colored glasses. I mean you have the outside but you can't decorate it with benches or outside looking things from what I hear. Considering it was an already established town with multiple NPCs, maybe there was a little more there in the dialog department. No Idea. I'm new to the series and don't plan on sticking around for the series unfortunately. So don't bank on my thoughts too much if you dislike them or don't agree. I feel like Animal Crossing may have either gotten squashed while at the same time expanding the series' horizons to where you can finally move a tree out of your way, or place an outdoor bench somewhere. Or, they didn't take a large enough step forward if the dialog was lacking in past games too.
Eventually they should stop making additional villagers because of the sheer number. It would be better to work on fleshing out characters whether villager or npc and move forward with the game in the sense of expanding what you can do or what can be done or being more detailed in dialog or by having a story instead of rehashing a game with a different environment. And they should definitely not take villagers out just to add them back in with the label of new content or an update. And I would love for people to comment on this because I would love to know if maybe the step wasn't large enough for me personally to really stay with Animal Crossing instead of just playing one game to just experience the game. Any series getting squashed is sad to me even if I don't have anything to do with it. Some people out there love it and it's sad to see that kind of thing go for them.

And again, it's not that New Horizons wasn't a step forward... I mean crafting, whew! That is what made me have any kind of interest in the game at all. _Then I heard all this talk about the villagers having dialog and whatever.. instead of being pets with different skins._ Maybe the step wasn't quite large enough if they were wanting a larger fan base. I mean that was the vibe I got with New Horizons. They wanted more new players.

I know I feel this way about pokemon... steps not being large enough for fans yet Nintendo stating they don't want to release the same game over and over again. 
I understand the public is harsh and gets insane quick, but like if you want co-op, then actually do it. Don't do a half job to where it doesn't even really work.

I mean, Nintendo holding polls for ideas on their website may not be a bad idea for them if they are that concerned with moving slow and cautiously. Let's Go was a big step, but most fans didn't like that direction. However fans forever have been asking for overworld pokemon spawns as well as being able to ride pokemon which Pokemon/Nintendo claimed they never thought it would be popular or that well received. As a resulted it was added in last minute with Sword and Shield. Yet over world pokemon sprites were well received in the remakes of g/s and using pokemon visibly like riding some of them in S/M/US/UM.


As a side note, I think games today are probably better off being created then have updates "forever" rather than releasing the same game with micro changes or micro steps. I think the product and quality would be better. Consumers would be happier, and the game will gain popularity and more revenue in the long run as well. Not a quick buck because copy pasting, and relabeling wouldn't be a thing, but it could eventually become a nice steady income with customers looking at whose ever name is attached to the game as making good quality fun games. I know alot of people don't like to talk about business with video games because the mobile gaming issue but let's be real, profit is a factor and effects the game, and what is done with it.


Or maybe I am just being ignorant and short sighted because I don't actually know anything about any of this stuff.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Mar 18, 2021)

wolfie1 said:


> To quote someone I saw on this thread: I don't know what some of you are smoking, but I'd like some to see what you all see in this game, to be honest. This game is objectively lacking a LOT of stuff and trying to cover it by implementing landscaping options or being able to place furniture outside is not going to make it go away (both are awesome features, mind you, but there's so much you can do before you get bored with it or finish modeling and decorating your island).
> 
> It's been a year and it still doesn't live up to its predecessors (not only New Leaf, which I know some people don't like comparing them for whatever reason) when they were released. The game was completely barebones, even worse than City Folk, which is saying something, when it was released because they didn't want time-travelers to spoil the game and burn out earlier or because they wanted players to remain engaged for a longer time, you name it. The problem is they intentionally withheld content that had always been in the game before just so they could create their "cute" trailers and present them as if they were brand-new additions, which they were not for the most part. As far as I know, these updates have only brought some new reactions and furniture items that replaced other existing items, they didn't add to them. I strongly believe this doesn't warrant making us wait for months on end until they release a half-baked update that will give us content for a whole day and then nothing else. Call me a pessimist or whatever, but that's not how anyone should expect an AAA game such as this one to be treated, especially taking into account the astounding figures and sales it has achieved. You might think that Nintendo would've decided to support the game with those sales, but no, instead, they only waited for a year before starting to implement paid DLC. Sure, those cards already existed, but one would think they would've waited until everything or mostly everything was in the game before resorting to that.
> 
> ...



i don’t have an issue with you expressing your opinions about the game. I don’t agree, but I also don’t feel like I need to shout you down. You truly are entitled to dislike the game as much and as loudly as you want (as long as you are willing to embrace people loudly loving it). I don’t have a problem with you using ‘what are you smoking’...after all you are just quoting someone else in the thread, and it is just an expression of your strong feelings. The game may be lacking things that you personally valued in other games, which have been replaced with things you value less, and I can sympathize with that feeling. It may not be what you hoped, and i can’t know what that is like, not having had that experience, but I imagine it would be a huge upset.

the only issue I would take is with ‘objectively’. The only numbers I have seen suggest that the number of furniture items in the game are roughly comparable to NL (admittedly I do not have them in front of me, but someone pulled them together in a thread on facts vs opinion on this forum a while back). Now, the furniture items in one game vs another may not appeal to you, and that is fair, but particularly if you compare one year in NL to NH I believe the numbers are comparable - again I could be wrong, which is fine, happy to see the numbers again if I am.

I also have not seen a script comparison of NL and NH, but the issue of which game has better dialogue seems to be a continued debate not objective fact.

Obviously, I can’t and don’t want to control your use of words, but I think the misuse of ‘objectively’ creates a lot of the arguments in threads like this. And it really isn’t important whether your opinion is objective or not, seriously. You feel and experience the game however you do and that is totally fair and valid. But I think when you start throwing in ideas of objective value not actually based in fact it does come across as a judgement against those who disagree. And I think it is what creates a situation where so many people feel like they need to argue back. I hope you do not feel attacked, that is not my intention. Please continue to happily and freely critique the game. 

I respect you and your opinion. I did read your entire opinion and I understand that you see a lot of missing in the game for you which would improve your experience.

Yes, people on both sides of any argument misuse objectively, and i am by no means unbiased in my opinions. But I still think it is best to try and separate facts from opinions, and it does not make your opinion worse to call it an opinion rather than objective fact.

TL;DR for me it comes down to...if you want to say something is objectively worse than something else then I think that should be supportable with factual data. If you want to say something is worse in your opinion then, fair enough, shout it from the rooftops and we can agree to disagree and I am fine with that.


----------



## Moritz (Mar 18, 2021)

MiniPocketWorld said:


> New Horizons is a great game imo and I really enjoy it. What "kills" it for me, is how much they are drip feeding. I feel like that is more of an Nintendo problem and unfair to call it an Animal Crossing problem. Like... how many people will still be playing the game by the time they finally decide to roll out something big? And if they noticed that less people are playing.. will they skimp out on what they may add to the game?
> Maybe my thoughts are a little "dramatic" in some people's opinions, but I really really don't like things done in this manner. Maybe it is an anxiety thing for me. I just feels like it kills the game and lower's its quality. Esp if the past games of the same series had all this stuff in it at release that Nintendo took out. And if they ever decide to cut corners later or decide they don't want to mess with it anymore you could end up with a partial game as an end result.
> 
> If they added everything back that was in past series (talking about what people call as core stuff) within one year because they are trying to get it out faster supposedly, then that would be more acceptable. Then the new whatever could be for the second year. (however supposedly it was said that updates are going to be for 3 years for New Horizons). I mean, the holiday/event stuff aren't like super big things to where they need to be locked.
> ...


I might have misunderstood what you said, if so I apologise. But you haven't played the older games right?

Personally I think you need to have checked them out, at least a little, in order to really have an opinion on the evolution of the series.

Because to me new horizons was a huge leap forwards, breathing so much new life into a franchise that was growing stale and tired.
I mean wild world and city folk was literally the same game released twice. Just one with a city added to it.

New leaf certainly helped the franchise by making you mayor. But the gameplay did become "fish all day long so you can buy a very expensive bench as a public work project. Something you can only do once a day"

The stuff like shop upgrades did feel rewarding and I do miss that feeling, but ultimately, a bigger shop isn't new content.

So yeah, I would check out the older titles to get a better understanding of the history and make your own opinions from there


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Mar 18, 2021)

Moritz said:


> I might have misunderstood what you said, if so I apologise. But you haven't played the older games right?
> 
> Personally I think you need to have checked them out, at least a little, in order to really have an opinion on the evolution of the series.
> 
> ...


Correct. That is because the past games do not interest me. Like, looking at them, and from what I hear, to me, there isn't much there to do that interests me personally.
New Horizons has crafting. With crafting, building comes to mind. I have played crafting games and building games before and liked them. 
I am just saying, for me, and maybe for others who have been complaining about New Horizons having a lack of whatever, that even though a big step was taken, a big enough step wasn't taken. You also have the ability to decorate outside, as well as terraform.
My opinions drawn is just stuff I have seen with Nintendo in other franchises, how I feel about New Horizons vs my feelings about animal crossing before and what I see people expressing online.


----------



## nammie (Mar 18, 2021)

Def agree. They could've literally released an ACNL reboot just with new HD graphics and the ability to place furniture outdoors like in HHD, and I would've been happier with that than ACNH lol.

I think I put in almost 2000 hours in ACNL by the end, and so far I have like.. 450ish in ACNH? But a ton of that was spent literally with me loitering on the beach to get those balloons with DIYs, esp during holiday seasons. My island still isn't finished either cause I just have no inspiration left with the items we have. I also haven't played since early Jan, so this is the fastest I've gotten burned out from a AC game, other than CF I played every game since the GC one for at least a year before I got tired. And since the dialogue was so much better in the older games, I'd still pick them up occasionally just to talk to my villagers.

And seeing this list a few weeks ago made how much they actually removed really hit home.


----------



## Venusian31 (Mar 18, 2021)

About the only thing I would really like to see come back again is Tortimer Island. I miss being able to go to another island and meet other people from around the world and play the fun games without having to worry about monitoring people running around my island or worrying about the rules of someone else's island. A cool twist to that would be to make Tortimer Island's region the opposite of your island, so if your island is North, you would get a South Tortimer Island or vice versa instead of an always Summer island. To me, that alone would make having Nintendo Online more worthwhile. Right now, I barely use it at all.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Mar 18, 2021)

Mr.Fox said:


> I've said this before and I don't think people get it...you can't have all the old stuff AND expect new stuff. If NH was just NL 2.0 people would STILL be complaining that there's nothing new, and that they miss (insert whatever you want here) from WW/CF.
> 
> AC games are heading in the same direction as Pokemon did, and look what happened there. They removed Pokemon/Moves and fans were furious. If fans keep pushing for new this this and that, then expect villagers to become casualties...and it wouldn't matter what villagers they cut, because much like the Pokemon scenario, every villager is someone's favorite.
> 
> Raymond/Audie/Judy/Sherb/Cyd/Reneigh/Megan/Dom were included at the expense of losing some old characters. Would you trade villagers to get NPCs back? I know I wouldn't.





SoraFan23 said:


> Since you mentioned Pokemon that community is still divided. Like when the Gen 4 remakes was shown people were angry at the art style? I mean really? As a Pokemon fan I welcome the art style and I am glad its coming but sheesh I wish people would stop being so judgmental about it. Also people were being too harsh with the other Pokemon game called Pokemon Legend Arceues where they say it looks bad. I dropped out the community due to toxicity but its really bad over there so I would not bother with them,
> 
> To get back on topic I do welcome what Animal Crossing New Horizons did to make the game go in a different direction with the whole terraforming since in past AC games the customization was limited. However with that being said and I will still stand by what I said that the game has flaws that should be acknowledged.




Ugh yes I was just thinking about this while writing my reply to the original thread topic before reading all the replies. And I find it more as an Nintendo problem than a __insert franchise name here__. And probably why I am looking at Animal Crossing right now in a "more negative" light than maybe others feel I should be.
This is kinda what I mean by the "copy and paste with relabeling". It isn't necessary to have new villagers for every new animal crossing game. But it is necessary to have more new things to do or expanded dialog/details; or in the case of a new game, new graphics.

Raymond/Audie/Judy/Sherb/Cyd/Reneigh/Megan/Dom are great. Infact I love Megan and Dom. Tons of people love Dom because they struggled with liking Jocks.. but if the focus of fleshing out characters were a thing over/instead of producing more characters for marketing (because that is what it comes down to imo) then perhaps there would be a happiness of hey we have the "core stuff" (i know that is subjective but whatever) but we also have actual NEW stuff in a new game... or if Nintendo ever did go the route of making a game and doing updates "forever" instead of pushing out the same game later with small steps of change the game wouldn't be stale later.
I mean, isn't part of the point of Animal Crossing is to build friendships? What about learning details about your villager through interaction? I feel like that is sorely missed. Missed as in missed the mark rather than it being a thing in the past and not returning. Because even if it was a thing in the past, it should have been expanded on by now. And maybe there would be a jock someone wouldn't struggle to like if villagers become more fleshed out with time and we wouldn't need Dom plastered on things for sales or as an advertisement of something new for this game. Other things that are actually new would be advertised as new. And the risk of things being cut that people may actually get upset about would reduce.
I know that I sometimes get criticized on the forums for saying I feel like there is still a lack in New Horizons when I haven't played the past animal crossing games, but fact is Nintendo Nintendos... and as such... they Nintendo in Nintendo's games lol. What they tend to do in one game is bound to happen in another. Hence the pokemon thing... and I would HATE to see that happen to someone else's jam. And regardless of past animal crossing games and playing them, I just feel like New Horizons could be better because we are looking at New Horizons and Nintendo if you want to know the future of animal crossing.


----------



## Tiffany (Mar 18, 2021)

I'm happy for the extra design slots only because I know others want them, i dont even use the ones i have now. but whoopie cushions and prom items? really nintendo? so many things have been asked for from mass crafting/buying to more furniture items and this is what you give us? How about giving us what we are asking for, bringing back much wanted npcs? very disappointing.


----------



## Moritz (Mar 18, 2021)

Tiffany said:


> I'm happy for the extra design slots only because I know others want them, i dont even use the ones i have now. but whoopie cushions and prom items? really nintendo? so many things have been asked for from mass crafting/buying to more furniture items and this is what you give us? How about giving us what we are asking for, bringing back much wanted npcs? very disappointing.


I'm actually really excited for the prom stuff
I'm really into it.
And I've used up like 10 of the new design slots today and I'm not close to done haha

Also I know you're not trying to say everyone is on the same page, but I genuinely don't want a lot of the requested NPCs back.
So its not really what "we" are asking for, it's more "what myself and those who agree with me want"
Sorry, just a pet peeve of mine 

(Never going to use a whoopee cushion though)


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 18, 2021)

One final thing I'll say about this after reading a lot of the comments. To be honest the more I read the more there is mixed reactions some say that AC has always been this way and others wish they would add more. it’s a mixed bag. I can see it from both perspectives tbh I do wish they would add more to the game.

However, I will point out something from some of the debates I've seen. The thing is people shouldn’t be so defensive when it comes to other people’s opinions. Some will only have good things to say and others will have words of improvements but to confront someone because their viewpoint is completely different  from theirs is ridiculous that they feel the need to call them out for it. While its true and valid that everyone has different viewpoints and opinions, everyone needs to remember it’s all opinion based with anything in life there will always be those like love and those that don’t but like I mentioned earlier it’s important to acknowledge what could be improved on too.


----------



## Airysuit (Mar 18, 2021)

I wonder if the divide in opinion is related to the creativity or social interaction while playing  Like if you play with a lot of people and/or are very creative, than yes, this game has endless possibilities!

But if you're not, or more into the immersiveness and day to day life, than I assume this game is more frustrating.

Like I'm a very creative person but I fell in love with ac with wildworld with all the characters and kk and the little holidays and cozy music and store updates etc. So I tend to get whiplashed between being a bit disappointed by lack of *non creative based* content and being very happy with this game and all its creative possibilities hahah

Its just a theory tho.


----------



## KhalidPrecious (Mar 18, 2021)

I would be so HAPPY to see old characters coming back, all of them, no exception! Store upgrades and more new stores please.  Maybe I could transfer the island into forset village?  Even more customization for the building (even stores!).


----------



## Bilaz (Mar 18, 2021)

I don’t really think the life sim aspects were that big in New Leaf either though? The dialogue was repetitive and they cut allll of the NPC backstories? It’s a great game but mainly due to the vast pool of items and all the different ways of obtaining them
New Leaf shines in collecting, New Horizons shines in designers, the life sim aspect shines in the original and wild world


----------



## Moritz (Mar 18, 2021)

airysuit said:


> I wonder if the divide in opinion is related to the creativity or social interaction while playing  Like if you play with a lot of people and/or are very creative, than yes, this game has endless possibilities!
> 
> But if you're not, or more into the immersiveness and day to day life, than I assume this game is more frustrating.
> 
> ...


I dunno
I'm not the most creative person. The only custom designs I made myself for my island is a wire going from my mic to my amp that takes 6 slots. And a sign saying "rocks <---"
The layout of my island is essentially 1 big square and I haven't played around making things like water features. My entrance isn't a grand entrance. It's modeled more after the idea of how you normally leave an air port.

I love all my villagers, talk to them all at least 20 times a day I'd say, often hang out at their houses just chilling on the sofa. Love watching them run around, or sing, or seeing who's hanging out with who each day.

I also rarely play with others.

I'm not frustrated with the game.
I'm content and relaxed just walking down my beach at night or chopping trees for wood I will likely never use.

But maybe there are people less creative than me who don't like to design areas in general and would rather the game go back to how it was before where you didnt need to worry about stuff like terraforming or making inclines because the game was made with all areas accessible from the start.

It certainly was simpler when the most you could effect were trees and flowers
Less options can mean less things to stress about 
I can think of the word but there is a thing where so many choices can leave people feeling overwhelmed and find it harder to be happy with what they chose, where as having less options makes it easier and leaves them feeling more satisfied with the choice


----------



## o013 WOLF 130o (Mar 18, 2021)

I'm with you. The game is beautiful but empty at the same time. When I got my favorite villager kyle. I thought somthing was different about him. He dosent say much and I used to want to speak to him everyday. I'm bored. I havent collected a signal picture because my villagers have no life. Some items are amazing some arnt and i miss alot of the old items. I want more events, things to do, items that can be interacted with like kicking a ball, games....I have nothing to do on my island. When people come over we just stare at each other. Look at the changes to our islands and leave.


----------



## Eureka (Mar 18, 2021)

wolfie1 said:


> The problem is that if most people are complacent, they won't feel the need to make an effort and will keep drip-feeding us* these* *whopping 1-item updates every two months* until they decide it's no longer worth their time.



Pretty big exaggeration. I don't recall a single update ever being 1 item only. I've had to wait almost a year for DLC on games before and then pay for them. Free content every two months is not drip feeding in my eyes.


----------



## xhyloh (Mar 18, 2021)

as long as they keep updating the game like they have been i think i'll continue to be pretty happy with it, although i realize that's pretty unlikely what with the team focusing on splatoon 3 right now... and the fact that animal crossing is a real-time based game and we're a year into it (but the fact that they added new bunny day items is making me hopeful).

i'm definitely happy with my purchase of the game but i also 100% agree with the criticism of it, especially the fact that we have to pay for the online service, something that was entirely free in new leaf. there's so many quality of life changes i'd love to see in the future, but i'm not really sure if they'll continue to keep it up


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Mar 18, 2021)

I do think people are looking for different things in the game and there being some issues related to how people relate to creativity which cause some of the disconnect in experience.

 For me, I am not super into terraforming, though I like decorating a lot (outside more than inside), and I am not particularly interested in playing with other people (aside from occasionally showing off my island to a close friend or doing some trades.) I am also outside the targeted demographic, since I am quite old, and I understand why other people might crave more social activities in the game. when I am not in redecorating mode I really just enjoy the game because I set up my island to be a sort of cozy homey place for me to escape from it all.

the appeal for me is to _not_ have too much to do, and be able to just run around picking up shells and digging up fossils and fishing and catching bugs if I want, but not everyday, and especially taking with my villagers. I am very attached to all my little villagers and they are unique and beloved characters to me. In a way I like that they are not too determined (like I saw an old descriptor saying tabby liked tennis and I would not want her to be that preset with hobbies and interests I might not like). I like being able to fill in who they are in my own imagination. Although I don’t think my island is particularly unique, perhaps this does relate to the point someone made above about creativity effecting how we experience the game. I am a big reader and writer of fiction who likes to make up stories (not necessarily a good writer, or one who finishes their stories but still)

it makes me sad seeing people say the game feels empty, even though I don’t want to stop people from giving their personal experience.

but to me the game feels so rich with character compared to other games I have played, like Pokémon and the sims (where the characters have no definition of course but what you give them in your head). The villager dialogue may be repetitive at times, but the way they interact with the world and emote is so unique and adorable to me that it makes them more fully ‘real’ to me.

I do hope they add more villager interactions and dialogue (since that is the aspect I really see as being what will keep bringing me back each day long term). I feel hopeful at this point just because so much more was added to the game than I expected. and nintendo has said they will support the game for ‘a few years’ so personally I did not expect to have the game be done with new content in a year and still don’t.

got long there (sorry!) - very happy this thread seems to have very thoughtful and interesting opinions from both sides


----------



## Pokeking (Mar 18, 2021)

I like the addition of more slots because I was at the point where I had to delete some because I had patterns that I liked more. Now I can bring those patterns back and add more. I got rid of the room I made the bathroom and am turning it into a game room. I have some custom patters on canvas on my second floor wall inspired by posters or items in my real room.

The features I'd like in are all the villagers who didn't come back in New Horizons and I'd like Nintendo to make them, except the Sanrio characters since those are non-Nintendo, available to all players. Next, Tortimer Island. Just do a copy paste and upscale the graphics. Lastly, Brewster and the gyroids.


----------



## squidney (Mar 18, 2021)

Faux said:


> I think y'all are expecting more of an Animal Crossing game than you should. Sure, there's stuff missing that would be nice to see back — mini games, better dialogue, more events that aren't just do three things then you're done, yada yada.
> 
> But you guys also need to realize that Animal Crossing isn't an adventure game. It's not a story driven game. Building and taking care of your island / town, paying off your loans, etc. has literally always been the heart of this series.
> 
> I'm really not getting what people are going for other than a reboot of the past games, or a game that isn't AC at all.


I agree with you so much. I don't mind people wanting things from previous games like Brewster. But I think the game is adding stuff slowly, and if you have a life you play animal crossing here and there, and the new updates are like little surprises. I haven't been playing acnh for a while because it's finals week for me in college, and when I heard about the update I was super excited and I will play over spring break. The game is gonna feel lackluster for those who are exhausting it. Minecraft gets boring even though there are endless mods and it's updated decently often. And even though a game like minecraft, with endless things to do, it still gets boring if you play _too_ often. Idk I just feel like the whole point of animal crossing is to be a *break. *

	Post automatically merged: Mar 18, 2021



Milky star said:


> This is how I feel. I understand wanting more things but, now at this point I feel like people are getting spoiled. Animal Crossing New Horizons isn't Animal Crossing New Leaf the remake. Plus the things that are wanted in my opinion don't add any core value to the game. Mini games are cool if you're with friends but by yourself it's boring. Gyroids are annoying to me except for a few and Brewster does nothing. I rather want QOL stuff instead of almost useless things. Acnh isn't acnl and I really wish people would quit trying to compare the two or expect acnh to be acnl.


Yea! For me personally, the best part of anch is being able to have full control of designing your town. I can spend endless time redesigning my town, trading for items and making layouts. It takes so much time doing that, and that was the overhaul acnh brought to the table, it's what makes acnh new! So I think the updates have been coming out at decent speed!


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 18, 2021)

squidney said:


> I agree with you so much. I don't mind people wanting things from previous games like Brewster. But I think the game is adding stuff slowly, and if you have a life you play animal crossing here and there, and the new updates are like little surprises. I haven't been playing acnh for a while because it's finals week for me in college, and when I heard about the update I was super excited and I will play over spring break. The game is gonna feel lackluster for those who are exhausting it. Minecraft gets boring even though there are endless mods and it's updated decently often. And even though a game like minecraft, with endless things to do, it still gets boring if you play _too_ often. Idk I just feel like the whole point of animal crossing is to be a *break. *


Not gonna lie I took a step back and I thought of the people asking for Brewster. Everytime I see people always hoping for this and they don't get it, it causes a lot of backlash. I am thinking to myself "Well if Brewster does come will that be enough for people?" Its just something that came to my mind. Even there were some people that were expecting much from this one anniversary update that they wanted more but all they got was a cake and that was enough to make them explode. While I understand the frustrations of people being mad I think the bigger issue is that Nintendo is planning on releasing these updates its just that we don't know when and we should really slow down on expecting so much.

Now let me be clear on this. I think people have been expecting things far too quickly. People have been going on about Brewster for so long and I can see how frustrating it can be when everything single time it’s not meeting there expectations. I think that’s something I learned recently is to basically don’t expect much. Now granted there are a few times I’ve been quite pleased what the new releases like the Mario day update since I'm a Mario fan for example. With that said It just requires a little patience, Nintendo seem to be spreading things out I guess this is something we have to get used to according data mines Brewster is coming but when? Is a good question.


----------



## squidney (Mar 18, 2021)

SoraFan23 said:


> Not gonna lie I took a step back and I thought of the people asking for Brewster. Everytime I see people always hoping for this and they don't get it, it causes a lot of backlash. I am thinking to myself "Well if Brewster does come will that be enough for people?" Its just something that came to my mind. Even there were some people that were expecting much from this one anniversary update that they wanted more but all they got was a cake and that was enough to make them explode. While I understand the frustrations of people being mad I think the bigger issue is that Nintendo is planning on releasing these updates its just that we don't know when and we should really slow down on expecting so much.
> 
> Now let me be clear on this. I think people have been expecting things far too quickly. People have been going on about Brewster for so long and I can see how frustrating it can be when everything single time it’s not meeting there expectations. I think that’s something I learned recently is to basically don’t expect much. Now granted there are a few times I’ve been quite pleased what the new releases like the Mario day update since I'm a Mario fan for example. With that said It just requires a little patience, Nintendo seem to be spreading things out I guess this is something we have to get used to according data mines Brewster is coming but when? Is a good question.



Yea I totally get where you're coming from. I think at this point, Nintendo probably did release acnh too early (maybe? and that's why a lot was missing in the beginning), but they are probably doing projects and figuring out a new and improved system for brewster. They probably don't want to release some characters back into the game and people be let down. Like heck, they introduced terraforming, so I am gonna give nintendo the benefit of the doubt and say they're trying really hard to find cool and new ways to reintroduce brewster, gracie, and some other familar characters.
Or... when they realized if they do introduce characters (like cyrus etc)in a poor way they saw how disappointed people were because the wedding event was kinda dumb, so they're really taking their time to not F it up.


----------



## KayDee (Mar 18, 2021)

DaviddivaD said:


> Brewster has been datamined for
> 
> 
> Is Brewster really coming back? He’s been datamined to be in the game since the update that added bushes and art which I believe was the second update to the game.


No one really knows at this point. It’s all just speculation. I think any references to him where removed from the game since that update. But, since he’s a staple of the series and probably the most requested out of all the missing NPC, I think there’s a good chance he’ll be back.


----------



## EmmaFrost (Mar 18, 2021)

Licorice said:


> I don’t know what people are smoking but animal crossing has never been that content heavy. You can bring up acnl’s content but even then I got bored after a certain point. No other game gave me over 1,000 hours of play time last year. I’m not at all concerned with the future of acnh because I really love this game.


I agree with this completely. The old games weren’t super content heavy. Do I miss some stuff like the island tour mini games in NL? Sure. But I don’t think NH is as empty as people say. Plus at least with this game there’s regular updates so you can anticipate new content. It wasn’t really like that before,


----------



## MidnightAura (Mar 19, 2021)

One of the problems I have is that the free updates quite often are things that should have been in the game since launch. Swimming for example, Redd is another example, Brewster when/if he ever appears. They are treating the game like an early access game. Except people paid £60 for this game. So in fact the updates aren’t actually free.

It is not entitled to expect more from this game.  It’s not about being New Leaf 2.0. It’s basic things like villagers not asking to come over/ you to visit. Favours been reduced, no request for games like and seek.  It’s about the fact that if you have multiple of the personalities, you get identical dialogue. My Rosie is the exact same as Winnie. The only difference is the skin. Personally for me I love interacting with my villagers. I play all the AC games daily and NH is the first where my villagers are dull as dish water. Also I noticed that once when I was decorating for five hours in one session, my villagers never once interacted with me. They never pinged me or approached. That doesn’t happen in previous games.  In the older games the villagers were vehicles for game play, in NH they are empty shells who are vehicles for cute pictures on social media. They are trophies that can be bought so a person can say they have the prestige of having a certain villager on their island.


----------



## KateyLC (Mar 19, 2021)

People expect a lot from this game. It’s not a subscription game - for example like World of Warcraft. It’s a one off cost game. 

Look at your hours spent playing in your Nintendo profile and work out the cost per hour played; then compare it to other Switch games. 

I’ve played more hours on ACNH than any other game on my Switch. Over 100 hours of content to get to a 5 star island and I’ve not finished the museum or working on my island (I only got the game at Christmas). A lot of people have 1000 plus hours played on this game.

I finished Pikmin 3 this week... just under 7 hours. 

Unless a game is subscription based then you will finish it and have done all the content. I’m in awe of the value and content of this game; it has amazing longevity. It’s not never ending, but I don’t pay anyone to make it never ending!


----------



## KayDee (Mar 19, 2021)

MidnightAura said:


> It’s about the fact that if you have multiple of the personalities, you get identical dialogue. My Rosie is the exact same as Winnie. The only difference is the skin.


I think your other points are valid but what you said here is true for the other games as well. I still play New Leaf daily and I have Ribbot and Snake who might as well be the same villager since they pretty much say the same stuff sometimes right after each other. However, in NH while the dialogue can also be repetitive, villagers of the same personality can actually have more distinction because of a fleshed out hobby and subtype system. I have Whitney and Judy and they feel different from each other because Judy would most often be singing somewhere in my island while Whitney usually walks around wearing different accessories each time like some fashion icon.


----------



## SarahsNY (Mar 19, 2021)

I only skimmed this thread, but as someone who has played animal crossing obsessively their whole life I’m not really happy with NH or this update. My complaints don’t lie with the the availability of items though, they lie with the overall lack of personality this game has.

I don’t care about how many hours I can spend in this game if they feel empty. I don’t have an issue with how much content is available. I have an issue with how that content was handled. I want villagers to have more personality and variety, I want the world to feel more alive. I’m not saying previous games did it perfectly, but it was such a breath of fresh air when I started a new WW town and I actually wanted to talk to my villagers, I actually wanted to take the game slow and enjoy the little things.

I like the NH additions (maybe not diys but whatever), but what they gave up for this additions is what is concerning to me. This game feels so surface level, sure I can make my island pretty... but that’s it. Animal crossing used to feel like more than that.

Edit: I also just want to add that it’s not simply nostalgia, either. While I’m highly nostalgic for WW, I played GC after NL. I still ended up loving GC more than NL. It’s hard to describe, but the older games have a cozy feeling, a feeling really unique to animal crossing that I think NL and NH lost.


----------



## Cyku (Mar 19, 2021)

Venusian31 said:


> About the only thing I would really like to see come back again is Tortimer Island. I miss being able to go to another island and meet other people from around the world and play the fun games without having to worry about monitoring people running around my island or worrying about the rules of someone else's island. A cool twist to that would be to make Tortimer Island's region the opposite of your island, so if your island is North, you would get a South Tortimer Island or vice versa instead of an always Summer island. To me, that alone would make having Nintendo Online more worthwhile. Right now, I barely use it at all.


This is an excellent idea btw! It would be cool to hang out with people like that @.@


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Mar 19, 2021)

Milky star said:


> This is how I feel. I understand wanting more things but, now at this point I feel like people are getting spoiled. Animal Crossing New Horizons isn't Animal Crossing New Leaf the remake. Plus the things that are wanted in my opinion don't add any core value to the game. Mini games are cool if you're with friends but by yourself it's boring. Gyroids are annoying to me except for a few and Brewster does nothing. I rather want QOL stuff instead of almost useless things. Acnh isn't acnl and I really wish people would quit trying to compare the two or expect acnh to be acnl.



This. I am so completely agreeing with you here. I hate the way people try to compare the two as well. Acnh is a brand new game with plenty of exciting new features. It's not supposed to be another version of Acnl, it's supposed to be completely new and different. If people want the features from New Leaf so badly, then just play stupid New Leaf? 
People are starting to become spoiled as well, which I hate to say but it's true. The expectations are set way too high.


----------



## MidnightAura (Mar 19, 2021)

Nintendo is a company, they want your money. They don’t care about our individual wants and desires for this game. The game is selling well clearly without the need to give us back community requests.They are a business and we are customers and if you have paid for this game you are absolutely entitled to your opinion.

In any long  running franchise there will always be comparisons drawn between the games. That’s natural.  It’s what also happens when say Nintendo remove  say the April Fools day event and replace it with an item you get out a machine, that’s not a direct comparison to new leaf, it’s a comparison to every Animal crossing game that has the holiday.
When Nintendo add back in Blathers (if it happens) there will be a lot of fans who he is not new for,  because they are familiar with him. Nintendo clearly don’t mind comparisons to the older games because they are pulling from them heavily and calling it ”new” when for many it’s not the case.


----------



## meggiewes (Mar 19, 2021)

The only reason I'm not concerned is because this is the first game they have really done content updates like this. We knew that they would be focusing on holidays during the first year. I feel like year two is really going to be the make or break year for the game and until time passes and it happens, we won't have a good judgement on how it is going. For all we know, the pandemic could have drastically altered the timeline for the game.

I agree that Nintendo should be more transparent about things, but that isn't going to happen. So I'm taking the wait and see approach for this year.


----------



## Tindre (Mar 19, 2021)

To be real with you, this is not a "games as a service" game. Yes updates breathe life into the game and ots great that we are getting things to look forward to; but this is the game. Its not going to turn into something completely different over a year. Its a one time price and this is the game you bought. Ive put more than 1000 hours into it, and I have had my value for the money (although its far from perfect and I feel like the time spent is worth less here than in acnl) and everything from now is a bonus for me. The only thing I really hope will have a proper overhaul is dialouge so that villagers get a bit more deep and fun. Other than that (and Brewster ofc) I am ok with the game as is and I feel like its a bit weird to ask for much more than this really.


----------



## Verecund (Mar 19, 2021)

KayDee said:


> I think your other points are valid but what you said here is true for the other games as well. I still play New Leaf daily and I have Ribbot and Snake who might as well be the same villager since they pretty much say the same stuff sometimes right after each other. However, in NH while the dialogue can also be repetitive, villagers of the same personality can actually have more distinction because of a fleshed out hobby and subtype system. I have Whitney and Judy and they feel different from each other because Judy would most often be singing somewhere in my island while Whitney usually walks around wearing different accessories each time like some fashion icon.


While mostly true, I want to mention that in Wild World at least, villagers of the same personality did not always have identical dialogue due to its hobby system, which worked differently from NH, since villagers not only had a hobby like fishing or collecting fossils, but they would talk about these hobbies and the requests they gave you would often be based on these hobbies. I could have multiple snooties in my town, but one could be interested in collecting furniture while the other liked catching bugs, and so they'd be distinguishable that way. NH villagers don't talk about their hobbies at all, so there's nothing that distinguishes one of my normals from another when I talk to them (except for subtype stuff I guess, but I really don't notice much of a difference between subtypes).


Here's my view on NH:

The customization in this game is amazing, and although I'm not very creative, I really enjoy trying to arrange various areas on my island; I never got into decorating my town in NL because PWPs were costly and time-consuming, and I was never really sure of where I wanted anything. NH hands you ultimate power and freedom and you can design to your heart's content, and it's great at doing that!

That being said, I fell in love with the series in Wild World because of the characters, immersion, and being able to make friends out of my villagers; I loved talking to my villagers all the time and got excited whenever I got a special visitor, like Gracie or Saharah. The special character episodes were great, and it even had that cool red turnip trade sequence with the special characters! Back then, the cast of characters were what made the game. Now, the special characters have no story and only exist to be helpful, and the villagers are decorations (although I won't ignore the fact that they have improved how villagers interact with their surroundings and how they do more idle activities).

That's where I have issues with NH. I think it's improved over NL; I have no real attachment to NL (apart from the furniture selection), as WW beats it in terms of characters and charm and NH beats it in customization and freedom. I won't talk more about NH's dialogue here as I know that topic's brought up all the time. But the special characters have always been a pretty important part of the series, and they help to create that quirky, charming atmosphere. Did I use Katrina in NL? Practically never. I didn't use her much in WW or CF, either. She's pretty pointless, but she's been in every single game since the beginning, and having a game without Katrina just seems _wrong_, and for that reason I'd be thrilled to see her come back. NH could easily expand on her role, too; they could have her operate a small shop in her tent, offering various mystical items, for example. Or since Nintendo likes pushing online subscriptions so much, what about the charm system from CF? (I wouldn't want it, but maybe if there was a way to do it individually :P)

Even Harriet is someone I'd want back. Yes, we can change our appearance with a mirror and it's a lot more convenient, but for me AC has never been about convenience. Maybe I'm one of the few that thinks this way, but I'd rather be forced to go to Harriet to change my appearance than be able to change it on a whim and have Harriet nowhere in the game. But even the way it is now, Nintendo could have Harriet sell special hair colours/styles, differently coloured contacts, or even highlights or something!

Another thing I want to bring up is the missing furniture series. The previous entries all built up a huge selection of furniture series that expanded on the previous game, and NH replaced it all with new stuff. That's not to say I don't like any of the new stuff, because there are a lot of NH items I love, but for long time players of the series, I think many of us would have gotten attached to certain items that we're disappointed to see cut from the game. For example, I miss the blue series, which has been in every AC game until now - yes, it's sort of been replaced by the wooden series customized to be blue in NH, but it's not the same; what about the diamond motif it had in its items? Yes, it's a minor thing, and the wooden series is more flexible, but for me, those little quirks were what made it unique and special. I don't think it's much to expect something that has been in every prior game to return in NH; yes, it's not the same game, but when you take out so many of the things that were a part of the series for so long, it starts to feel like a different series.

I know NH is meant to be a completely new game and not just New Leaf 2.0. New Leaf was a completely new game at the time too and was definitely not City Folk 2.0 - it was totally different from CF as it handed you so much control and customization and new locations. It added these things without cutting so much of the stuff that fans who have played previous games have gotten attached to. Not everything needs to be cut or replaced to have a totally new game.

Also, despite NH having a lot of furniture items, how much is actually accessible? Considering how we're locked to one variation per item per island, we have very little chance to get items we can't get on our own without paying extra for a subscription (I realize $20/year is not a lot, but it's the principle of having to pay for furniture when we could get it all on our own without trading in prior games). I don't know if CF or NL used a furniture group system, although I think WW did, but in a way that you got one group more often, but you always had a chance of getting items from the other two groups. I'd be fine if NH at least gave me a chance to have the sky blue cute series show up at Nook's Cranny instead of knowing I'll never see anything outside the white one.

The probability of AC going back to being more of a life simulation again is practically zero considering its popularity as an island designer, but why not have a balance of both? I think it's great that people love and enjoy NH, and I enjoy it too despite the issues I have with it; I just find it sad that they've dropped so much of the content that's been in the series for so long. By getting feedback from those who preferred the older games and those who prefer the newer ones, hopefully one day Nintendo will release a game that appeals to both. Obviously no game will make everyone happy, but I think AC has the potential to release a game that's strong in both life simulation and designing aspects - I just don't think NH is that game. Not now, at least.

While I found the first year of updates to be mostly disappointing, I'm hoping that it's due to what others are saying in that the first year was focusing on holidays, and now we'll start to see bigger stuff. I think Bunny Day is actually encouraging for this; it seems like instead of creating a new Bunny Day event this year, they're copying over the old one and adding a few new pieces of furniture in Nook's Cranny. I can't imagine them doing holiday updates which consist of only putting in some extra furniture in the shop, so I'm thinking they'll have additional stuff to release alongside them. My hope is that in some future update, we can access a city-like area where we'll be able to find Katrina, Harriet, Gracie, and others, and I think that's possible; after all, we still don't know what purpose the dock will have - maybe none, but I don't think it's a stretch to think that the 2.0 update (whenever it happens) could bring Kapp'n docking his boat there to take us to some of the long-lost special characters. For now, I'm going to remain optimistic about the return of some of the old characters, at least, but I won't count on anything beyond that.


----------



## Sheando (Mar 19, 2021)

LuluLove102 said:


> I don’t need more furniture for the moment and neither mini games to feel more into the game. What I have really been missing is little things, normal small little things that made this game my favorite since I was 9. Decorating is fun, terraforming is interesting, although a bit frustrating at the beginning, the new graphic is amazing but...I’m missing life in this game. It feels more like the window of a shop; super pretty but shallow.
> I hope that sometime in the future they will bring back villagers visiting your house, flea markets, commemoration days(simple ones, like the one where you had to say something nice to everyone). What I miss the most is the experience, not objects, and the April fool update is the major example of that: a squeaky cushion instead of Blanca? Is that for real?



You hit the nail on the head, at least for me.Unlike others, I’ve loved NH events like Toy Day or Festivale because they gave me memories of my town and villagers. Right now I feel more like a god constructing a living diorama than an active participant in a town. I can change the landscape at will, force my neighbors to move, and personally fund every new project. It’s not that it isn’t fun to do so (I’ve played a lot of this game like everyone else), but it’s hard for me to connect with the world I’m creating. I want more buildings not because I ever really played the coffee mini game (I didn’t) but because I miss when my town felt like a town. This island is twice the size of my NL town but has the same number of villagers and even fewer buildings. Everything is desolate. I built a gorgeous waterfall area in the center of town about 11 months ago and to this day have seen a villager  inside......three times. If I’m building a town, I want it to be used by its residents. I want to share it with them through events and unique interactions like the old WW holidays. When the aesthetics are an end goal and the only form of gameplay, it just doesn’t feel as powerful. I loved designing my NL town because running through it each day as I played was rewarding. But now designing is really the only thing I have to do. I adore the new graphics and options, but I miss when the game wasn’t mostly designed to be a series of screenshots on somebody’s Tumblr. It feels like the creators recognized the immense power of social media marketing for their past game and heavily catered this installment to those who wanted perfect control over the look of their town, their villagers and their villagers’ homes and clothes, and their pathing. Which is why nearly all the items are now catered to either a cottagecore style or a cutesy pastel style. In New Leaf, I spent literal months running from place to place every day to slowly develop dirt paths for my forest town. I loved those paths—not just because I had to work for them, but because they reflected the  small daily buildup of so much joyful gameplay. The design is no longer integrated with the daily experience; it’s literally an app you switch on and off.


----------



## Rabirin (Mar 19, 2021)

I feel you, I stopped playing the game for the longest time, because it felt like there was nothing new for me to play around with and it still feels that way. While having new custom design slots is fantastic, the game still very much feels barebones. The only thing I really do on the game is decorate my island. I don’t even really play the events because even those feel kinda shallow, it’s usually just get these items and you get this diy!! kinda deal with the events.


----------



## Solio (Mar 19, 2021)

In hindsight, I feel like the updates were handled very poorly.
At first, I was on board with the updates, seeing them as an opportunity to make an already decent game even better. The first couple of updates very awesome: We got Leaf and Redd (back), we got bushes and art, then they added diving and Gullivarr. I felt like the game was expanded in a meaningful way, eventhough these are features older games had from the start.

However, it started to drop off from there. The next big thing was the Dream Suite... It's without a doubt a big addition, however, for me personally, it wasn't very engaging. No new building, no new items... All it offered was the ability to see other towns, a feature I never used when it premiered in New Leaf (add the fact that it didnt even have random dreams at first) and by concept a more 'passive' feature in general.
The next couple of 'updates' that followed, were exclusively for holidays. The Halloween-Update was quite big, but everything in it was tailored towards Halloween: The 'gardening'-feature only serves to grow pumpkins and nothing else so you can use them to craft Halloween-furniture (which is sitting in my storage never to be used again until October). The skin and eye-colours are nice for cosplaying and nothing else. On a surface-level, it feels like a lot of content, but it lacks the 'staying'-power to effectively make an impact on the base experience.
The same can be said about the next update that added new harstyles and, lo and behold, SITTING and a few other emojis. It's nice to have, but in the grand scheme of things, it doesn't change much. This is called *Padding*.
This isn't a word I like to use for a game that is supposed to receive support for the next two years, but it's how I feel about the recent updates. All the things we've got lately? They're one-offs, shallow, surface-level. It' just more 'stuff'. I struggle to even call the holidays 'updates' because they really are just part of the base experience. The only difference to the old games is that this time, the holidays are bound to real-time and drip-fed to us instead of being hard-coded into the game. A model like this is a waste of time if this is all you're going to do with it. This isn't enough to keep people engaged or to bring them back. But then, what is even the point?

I feel like this backlash could have been avoided if they released an update-schedule, like it is common for Season Passes. This way, people could have come to terms with what the base game has to offer easier. But instead, we never know what's coming and when it's coming. To make matters worse, the datamine revealed a lot of unreleased stuff and set expectations that might or might not be met. It just makes people dissatisfied. Brewster, coffee, gyroids,ceiling-items, new buildings... we'll never know when or if these thing will ever be added. But if the come, it will be far to late. So many players have already dropped off (as is usual for Animal Crossing) and they'll likely never experience the new content. What a shame...


----------



## RollingAntony (Mar 19, 2021)

Verecund said:


> Another thing I want to bring up is the missing furniture series. The previous entries all built up a huge selection of furniture series that expanded on the previous game, and NH replaced it all with new stuff. That's not to say I don't like any of the new stuff, because there are a lot of NH items I love, but for long time players of the series, I think many of us would have gotten attached to certain items that we're disappointed to see cut from the game. For example, I miss the blue series, which has been in every AC game until now - yes, it's sort of been replaced by the wooden series customized to be blue in NH, but it's not the same; what about the diamond motif it had in its items? Yes, it's a minor thing, and the wooden series is more flexible, but for me, those little quirks were what made it unique and special. I don't think it's much to expect something that has been in every prior game to return in NH; yes, it's not the same game, but when you take out so many of the things that were a part of the series for so long, it starts to feel like a different series.
> 
> Also, despite NH having a lot of furniture items, how much is actually accessible? Considering how we're locked to one variation per item per island, we have very little chance to get items we can't get on our own without paying extra for a subscription (I realize $20/year is not a lot, but it's the principle of having to pay for furniture when we could get it all on our own without trading in prior games). I don't know if CF or NL used a furniture group system, although I think WW did, but in a way that you got one group more often, but you always had a chance of getting items from the other two groups. I'd be fine if NH at least gave me a chance to have the sky blue cute series show up at Nook's Cranny instead of knowing I'll never see anything outside the white one.


Just wanted to point out that bringing items from say CF to NL is infinitely easier than NL to NH. Items from previous games are almost the same between entries, NH reimagined a lot of them, even on the little details thanks to the move to HD graphics. YMMV if it was worth the end result.

Regarding your second question, as of 1.8 update there are around 1,135 unique furniture available without any extra thing. If you count color options (because you mentioned the variations), you need some RNG luck to get color variants but you get instant access to customisation which adds a lot (I don't have the exact total, but considering there are around 383 items with this option and most of them have at least 4 variations, then you need to add another 1,149 items to the count). You end with around 2,200 furniture options on your own, without ever getting a variant, which is almost impossible.

For reference, amiibo'd NL had 1,764 unique furniture (the count should be smaller if using similar criteria, as some items were region-locked). If I'm understanding correctly, there were no color variations, just customisation options for some pieces- and again, I don't have the exact total but there seems to be less options than NH. One wiki lists around 180 items with this option and with the same logic, it'll add up 540 extra items. You end with around 2,300 furniture options.


edited because math is hard after a work videocall and i multiplied NL custom x4 instead of x3 like NH.


----------



## LuluLove102 (Mar 19, 2021)

Sheando said:


> You hit the nail on the head, at least for me.Unlike others, I’ve loved NH events like Toy Day or Festivale because they gave me memories of my town and villagers. Right now I feel more like a god constructing a living diorama than an active participant in a town. I can change the landscape at will, force my neighbors to move, and personally fund every new project. It’s not that it isn’t fun to do so (I’ve played a lot of this game like everyone else), but it’s hard for me to connect with the world I’m creating. I want more buildings not because I ever really played the coffee mini game (I didn’t) but because I miss when my town felt like a town. This island is twice the size of my NL town but has the same number of villagers and even fewer buildings. Everything is desolate. I built a gorgeous waterfall area in the center of town about 11 months ago and to this day have seen a villager  inside......three times. If I’m building a town, I want it to be used by its residents. I want to share it with them through events and unique interactions like the old WW holidays. When the aesthetics are an end goal and the only form of gameplay, it just doesn’t feel as powerful. I loved designing my NL town because running through it each day as I played was rewarding. But now designing is really the only thing I have to do. I adore the new graphics and options, but I miss when the game wasn’t mostly designed to be a series of screenshots on somebody’s Tumblr. It feels like the creators recognized the immense power of social media marketing for their past game and heavily catered this installment to those who wanted perfect control over the look of their town, their villagers and their villagers’ homes and clothes, and their pathing. Which is why nearly all the items are now catered to either a cottagecore style or a cutesy pastel style. In New Leaf, I spent literal months running from place to place every day to slowly develop dirt paths for my forest town. I loved those paths—not just because I had to work for them, but because they reflected the  small daily buildup of so much joyful gameplay. The design is no longer integrated with the daily experience; it’s literally an app you switch on and off.


I could have not said it better. I’m having fun with the game but it doesn’t feel like an Animal crossing game if that makes sense. Yes, the villagers are the same, yes, catching bugs and fishing is the same, digging fossils and popping balloons is the same but still, it feels detached. Also, somehow I miss the meany comments some villagers would say to you. I am old enough to enjoy the super mean one in the game cube version but I understand why they decided to make them less strong, but when I played WW I was 9 years old and never felt attacked by some mean comments. On the contrary, they made me laugh and get even more attached to the villagers


----------



## Furrton (Mar 19, 2021)

> There has been so many divided opinions on this update.


Really? Why do they matter? Are they valid?


> I don't want to get everyone hopes up and take what I say with a grain of salt.


I don't think as many people are as worried as you are about what you wrote.



> *The point is that I am concerned with New Horizons because I spoke to one of my friends after they return to playing the game for a while now and they told me how the game still feels the same after 1 year and not much has changed.*


This is the big ticket item. Your friends are not interested in the game you want to be interested in. I think it is time to think about moving on temporarily until you feel like coming back.



> Nintendo needs to do more if they want to keep this game supported for the next 2 to 3 years. I know that the updates and improvements are coming, but the issue is that we really don't know what to expect ... If Nintendo would release a trailer showcasing what to look forward to in the next coming months ...


That would be nice. The only updates I see from Nintendo are on the login screen that cover one month in advance. Do they want to support the game for 3 years? The Switch is getting outdated.



> *The thing is people shouldn’t be so defensive when it comes to other people’s opinions.* Some will only have good things to say and others will have words of improvements but to confront someone because their viewpoint is completely different from theirs is ridiculous that they feel the need to call them out for it.


Right, and we all know not every opinion is justified. However, when it comes to things that bring people joy, justification just doesn't matter that much. If the game doesn't bring you joy, stop playing. You can't make your friends do something that isn't fun. Also, the people working on software for Nintendo have been in quarantine like the rest of us and I think that has put a dent in a lot of game companies' plans, so even if you have constructive feedback (and direct it in the right way) it might not even register. A lot of us are flying by the seat of our pants right now. Yes, even grown ups.

Also a lot of people don't have their regular outlets for self-expression right now with the pandemic (I am speaking for myself and friends at least). I read from your post that you might be in that boat. Or that people have pushed you away for expressing yourself. I might be reading too much into things but *wanted to highlight those two statements because they seemed the most important.*


----------



## Lady Timpani (Mar 19, 2021)

Furrton said:


> That would be nice. The only updates I see from Nintendo are on the login screen that cover one month in advance. Do they want to support the game for 3 years? The Switch is getting outdated.


IIRC (and it's entirely possible I don't), Nintendo's plan at launch was updates for the next two years or so. 

Anyway, I'm torn. I put a ton of time into ACNH when it first came out due to COVID and all, but other than CF (which I played for like one month, tops), it's the game where I lost interest the quickest, too. I've never been terribly interested in redesigning my town layout, although I know that's a major draw to ACNH for a lot of people. So when that was basically all there was to do, I started to lose steam. I also haven't found interacting with the villagers (my main draw to the series) to be all that fulfilling, so I've only been playing on the holiday updates. I'm looking forward to the Sanrio collab, though!

I do find the lack of certain features strange-- namely the Nook store upgrades. I'm not sure why we've been locked at the sam size store for a year. Ditto with Gyroids. Somebody else pointed out that certain NPCs just don't have a role anymore, so I can understand their exclusion, but there are other things that just don't seem to have any rhyme or reason to not being in the game.

I see this as a transition period for the franchise. They introduced a huge change with the terraforming, and I think the next game will refine that and possibly bring back some older elements people have been missing. Either way I think we'll have a better idea of what future games will be like after the next game, and which demographic they're trying to appeal to.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 19, 2021)

Furrton said:


> Really? Why do they matter? Are they valid?
> 
> I don't think as many people are as worried as you are about what you wrote.
> 
> ...


I misworded the whole concerned thing and how people should take what I say with a grain of salt. I'm sorry its just that because I've had bad experiences with people especially when I gotten into an argument with my friend who told me to "suck it up" when we were arguing about the online not being better. I get frustrated when people do that and thats the part I meant is toxic and why I worded the way I originally did. I was only speaking for myself and not others so I can see why people would interrupt it that way. 

Let me clear up something both sides who love the game and dislike the game are not toxic and both of them are different in their own ways to express how you feel about the game. I get that and I understand better of what the intention is. The problem is that when you have certain people who sneak in and tries to act like your opinion doesn't matter it rubs me and others the wrong way. That was the problem I was having.

I know what I'm saying is not going to change others opinions and thats fine because again everyone has different viewpoints and opinions but the thing is we should not be too defensive whenever someone like calls out a flaw in the game, it should be acknowledged.


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Mar 19, 2021)

Anything at this point is just a bonus. Animal Crossing naturally has a 1 year lifespan, that's how long it takes to experience everything and collect everything.

I have done that, I have the island the way I want besides small things. Anything else is good but I'm content.

I got my 1 year fill of animal crossing and I'm happy with that and whatever comes.


----------



## Ganucci (Mar 19, 2021)

MayorofMapleton said:


> Anything at this point is just a bonus. Animal Crossing naturally has a 1 year lifespan, that's how long it takes to experience everything and collect everything.
> 
> I have done that, I have the island the way I want besides small things. Anything else is good but I'm content.
> 
> I got my 1 year fill of animal crossing and I'm happy with that and whatever comes.



It's pretty crazy all the games only have that one year lifespan because after that, every single event is just a repeat of the year before. (I mean you can of course continue playing and collecting items and designing and such, but within the core of the game, there is nothing new) It's pretty exciting that we'll continue getting new things to experience as time goes on including new items for events, which has been a dream of mine since the first game. I'm optimistic about the future of New Horizons.


----------



## KayDee (Mar 19, 2021)

Verecund said:


> While mostly true, I want to mention that in Wild World at least, villagers of the same personality did not always have identical dialogue due to it's hobby system, which worked differently from NH, since villagers not only had a hobby like fishing or collecting fossils, but they would talk about these hobbies and the requests they gave you would often be based on these hobbies. I could have multiple snooties in my town, but one could be interested in collecting furniture while the other liked catching bugs, and so they'd be distinguishable that way. NH villagers don't talk about their hobbies at all, so there's nothing that distinguishes one of my normals from another when I talk to them (except for subtype stuff I guess, but I really don't notice much of a difference between subtypes).


That’s something they could have brought back in NH and it would have made a tremendous update to villager personalities. The thing I didn’t like about that in WW was it would be the first thing they tell you every time if you don’t fulfill their request.


----------



## etsusho (Mar 19, 2021)

MayorofMapleton said:


> Anything at this point is just a bonus. Animal Crossing naturally has a 1 year lifespan, that's how long it takes to experience everything and collect everything.
> 
> I have done that, I have the island the way I want besides small things. Anything else is good but I'm content.
> 
> I got my 1 year fill of animal crossing and I'm happy with that and whatever comes.


Yeah, that makes sense.  After you get through all of the holidays, other than a few added items or whatever, I'm assuming it will all be about the same.  I haven't been playing for a year yet, and so I haven't gotten to that point.  But I assume that once I do, there will be less to do and less to be interested in.

But I'm also assuming that's how the other versions of animal crossing have been as well?  And then a new version is released and everyone gets to start all over again.


----------



## Pokeking (Mar 20, 2021)

I've probably mentioned it somewhere around where before, but we could use more DIY items. We have items seen in game that the player can't obtain.

Mannequins are displayed at the Able Sisters and are dressed but the player can't make mannequins and dress them so we can display them in the house our around the island. I'm sure there are plenty of players with themed islands who would like mannequins.

We crafted food items for Thanksgiving like the pumpkin pie, but we can't make one to display in the house?

Harvey has a unique fence design, why can't we make fencing like his?

I don't think it'd take too much to add. Just add in more DIY recipe cards and add what's needed to craft.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Mar 20, 2021)

I know the topic title is about the future of New Horizon, but I wanted to talk about the updates and the future of them. Personally the drip-fed update mechanic never sat right with me. My biggest concern with the updates is how we don't really know what is coming back and a lot of the previous base game stuff has been slowly added and or may never come back.

That's not the issue I am referring to though, bear with me. My concern is that it feels unfair for those who bought the game in the beginning and those who bought it 6 months down the road, mid life, and at the end of its life. You can't deny how bare the game was at the start. We finally got some nice updates like Solio mentioned in their post, but after that it kind of petered out and it was kind of superficial updates. Like half the emotions the villagers were able to do at the start (and we still can't do all of their activities)

I know some of my friends and strangers have already stopped playing the game. Burn out happens with AC, but my friends left the game even before the previous games because the staying power just wasn't there. Now someone who picks up the game to experience it for the first time a year from now and at the end of its life will have the staying power because the base game stuff from previous titles will possibly exist. Like Brewster, gyroids, the island mini-games ect.

But to me, that isn't fair for someone who picked it up at day 1. It's fine if it took 6 months for the base stuff to come back. But it hasn't and they also time locked holidays to have a forced 'staying power' for those who might experience stuff faster then those who would wait for the game to happen in real time.

Sure it's guaranteed that we will get more updates. And I will probably still be here to see what goodies are in store, but there's a difference between experiencing the game for the first time with all of the content for you to experience at your own leisurely time (whether that is hardcore fast or chill and slow) and checking out the updates once that initial new game glow wears off.


----------



## Blueskyy (Mar 20, 2021)

I feel like they will get all of the great features out, but it's clearly going to take a few years. Brewster and mini games (like those found on the island in NL) are what I miss most. I find myself logging in to do a few routine things and that's it. I'm mostly playing Bowser's Fury for now.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Mar 21, 2021)

Pokeking said:


> I've probably mentioned it somewhere around where before, but we could use more DIY items. We have items seen in game that the player can't obtain.
> 
> Mannequins are displayed at the Able Sisters and are dressed but the player can't make mannequins and dress them so we can display them in the house our around the island. I'm sure there are plenty of players with themed islands who would like mannequins.
> 
> ...


The cooking mechanic would be amazing and would get me playing more/again. recently stopped, I need to get back in. I really enjoyed Turkey Day because of it. I just wish we could also do that, make the items at a kitchen item, use them for friendship boost points and for décor.  I wonder if it would be something that would come after Brewster.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 15, 2021)

Its very interesting how after the 20th anniversary of New Horizons the community is more divided than ever since they didn't get anything "new". Felt like those speculations got out of hand. I was afraid this was going to happen.


----------



## McRibbie (Apr 15, 2021)

SoraFan23 said:


> Its very interesting how after the 20th anniversary of New Horizons the community is more divided than ever since they didn't get anything "new". Felt like those speculations got out of hand. I was afraid this was going to happen.


As someone who was kinda hoping there was going to be an update announcement, it's honestly kind of silly. 

We're due to get another update of some description sometime soon, going by the fact that the Nook Shopping event items are going to run out in the next couple of weeks... but we're very much still in the space of the 1.9.0 update. It's the longest space between updates since November-January, but it's not REMOTELY as long as that.

Something new's on the horizon.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 15, 2021)

McRibbie said:


> As someone who was kinda hoping there was going to be an update announcement, it's honestly kind of silly.
> 
> We're due to get another update of some description sometime soon, going by the fact that the Nook Shopping event items are going to run out in the next couple of weeks... but we're very much still in the space of the 1.9.0 update. It's the longest space between updates since November-January, but it's not REMOTELY as long as that.
> 
> Something new's on the horizon.


I know we will get updates. Only problem is that we really don't know when.


----------



## sleepydreepy (Apr 15, 2021)

yeah like I've explained in some of my past posts, I really think Nintendo could be doing so much more with ACNH. the game is such a success and therefore has so much potential, but it seems like they are doing the bare minimum with each update. like others I've been hoping for QOL updates or new game mechanics that would take this game to the next level, because now that I've played a few other farming sims/life sims in addition to ACNH, I can see how bland this game really is. don't get me wrong, I love AC, but after playing ACNH for one year I'm getting less and less interested in finishing my island. I've run out of things to do in the game and lost the inspiration to keep decorating. the updates make me more frustrated than satisfied, and I am just really disappointed in Nintendo. there are so many good video games out there and it seems like Nintendo is falling behind, first with pokemon and now AC. maybe they need a new team or something cause this just aint it.


----------



## KrazyKarp (Apr 15, 2021)

While there are games I take more seriously (e.g. Fire Emblem), Animal Crossing is not one of them. For this reason, I don't feel we _need_ anything new, I'm rather happy with the way the game is now. Of course, it'd be awesome to get more updates, and I'm sure we will, but I don't necessarily feel like we need to rush toward them.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 15, 2021)

KrazyKarp said:


> While there are games I take more seriously (e.g. Fire Emblem), Animal Crossing is not one of them. For this reason, I don't feel we _need_ anything new, I'm rather happy with the way the game is now. Of course, it'd be awesome to get more updates, and I'm sure we will, but I don't necessarily feel like we need to rush toward them.


If there is nothing new for the rest of 2021, how is it going to keep the game refreshing?


----------



## KrazyKarp (Apr 15, 2021)

SoraFan23 said:


> If there is nothing new for the rest of 2021, how is it going to keep the game refreshing?



I don't really feel like there needs to be a refreshing, since I'm fine with the game with how it is now and don't feel the need for anything new. Updates are always exciting, it's just the sense of urgency for updates is not there for me. But I know I'm the odd one out in that matter compared to the rest of the NH community.

Regardless, no new updates for the rest of 2021 is unlikely, in my opinion.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 15, 2021)

KrazyKarp said:


> I don't really feel like there needs to be a refreshing, since I'm fine with the game with how it is now and don't feel the need for anything new. Updates are always exciting, it's just the sense of urgency for updates is not there for me. But I know I'm the odd one out in that matter compared to the rest of the NH community.
> 
> Regardless, no new updates for the rest of 2021 is unlikely, in my opinion.


What you're saying is not really strong, because remember Nintendo clearly state that they plan on supporting this game for the 3 to 4 years. Its not like they are going to make it stay the same. Whenever a game no matter if its AC or not it needs to have new updates and content to keep the game going. Without that many people will get bored of the game and stop playing. 

You may not understand this so well but the truth is that the game needs to have more content in order to keep itself fresh and new for old and new players regardless if you like the game or not. I am not trying to attack you for having a different opinion, but I am just saying how it is where when you have a game being supported for so long and yet there are many people wanting a new update. 

You can say whatever you want, but the fact is that the game is going to get updated in the future with new content, of course we don't know when its going to happen. You may not care about it, but there is many other people that do care about it because they want to keep playing the game.


----------



## river (Apr 15, 2021)

I agree with a lot of the sentiments expressed here, but the one thing that I would qualify as a "concern" of mine is how every update so far has been called a "Free Update", which implies, you know.... Oh how my wallet will weep when these become paid updates.......


----------



## Moritz (Apr 15, 2021)

river said:


> I agree with a lot of the sentiments expressed here, but the one thing that I would qualify as a "concern" of mine is how every update so far has been called a "Free Update", which implies, you know.... Oh how my wallet will weep when these become paid updates.......


I dont think it implies that
To me its their way of telling people not to worry about paying

Of course I can see why one might disagree but the thought has never crossed my mind.
I'm not even sure how to do paid dlc


----------



## river (Apr 15, 2021)

Moritz said:


> I dont think it implies that
> To me its their way of telling people not to worry about paying



Well, I hope you're right!


----------



## bcmii (Apr 15, 2021)

5pmtheme said:


> nobody on this post has asked for an adventure game or a storyline or anything - people are literally just asking for features that were in old games (which appeared in those games even despite the limited hardware of the consoles they were on). you can see that as ‘asking for a reboot of old games’ if you want, but the only reason that people are even asking for those things in the first place is because there’s literally next to nothing FROM old games in new horizons. more than half of the NPC’s are missing, a ton of old shops/areas are missing, and there’s frankly nothing to do anymore. nobody is asking for anything new - they’re asking for a proper animal crossing game.


Preach! I'm tired of people acting like I'm ridiculous for wanting the bare minimum basic features from previous games. Typically, a game builds upon and progresses from its predecessors, not regresses. Why are we being made out as "ungrateful" for being concerned that they have undone much of the series' progress? All of the other games have taken the previous game as a foundation and BUILT upon it. This game, on the other hand, took away most of that progress in lieu of turning it into a world builder. 

I just think it's so funny when people act like the updates have given us "new" and amazing content, when the majority of the stuff they have given us is just the basic features we've already played in previous games--stuff that should have already been in the base game.


----------



## Moritz (Apr 15, 2021)

bcmii said:


> Preach! I'm tired of people acting like I'm ridiculous for wanting the bare minimum basic features from previous games. Typically, a game builds upon and progresses from its predecessors, not regresses. I just think it's so funny when people act like the updates have given us "new" and amazing content, when the majority of the stuff they have given us is just the basic features we've already played in previous games--stuff that should have already been in the base game.


I think it comes down to a difference in opinion of what counts as the "bare minimum"
I think the stuff that got cut was expendable and in some cases better

The mirror for example and the post card stand. Just improvements in my eyes. Cuts the dead weight.

There aren't the same sets as before but we also got new ones. Since the focus isn't on decorating the house any more it makes sense to me. I like the stuff we have now.

I think the heart of the game is still there so all the requirements, or the bare minimum as you put it, have been met and exceeded.

You can't expect a game to have all the same stuff as the last one, or else the latest mario game would have about a million levels on it. Sometimes improvements aren't just cutting and pasting something but making it prettier.

I will give you though that outside of pumpkins, the game has not had an update that brought something brand new to the series. But we got some cool new items so im happy enough.
I'm not expecting anything like that.
The moment we got diving, redd and leif, I was content.

Of course everyone has different standards but yeah.

Edit: since you edited in a part about being ungrateful, I will answer it.
Its because you aren't paying for any of the updates. They're free. They could have not touched the game after it went on sale but they're still adding stuff.

Normally when a game comes out and you don't like it, you get over it and find something else to play. But since new horizons gets updates, people have gained these huge expectations that they are owed something that they are not.

We should be happy when we get an update. Not angry it didn't give the features we wanted.


----------



## -Lumi- (Apr 15, 2021)

New Horizons is a pretty strange experience compared to previous Animal Crossing games. I genuinely can't tell if they were pushed to release the game early and decided that they would just add things in via future updates or if they had always planned to have this sort of update model from the get go.

I loved New Leaf. I still love it and I still play it, though not as frequently as New Horizons. I feel like New Leaf really spoiled me in terms of what an Animal Crossing game _could _be and that makes the faults of New Horizons so much more apparent and frustrating. I haven't played any games prior to New Leaf so I can't comment on their features (I've heard they have better dialogue, I never got to really know Tortimer or other NPCs, etc.) but it feels so obvious that New Horizons is missing _something_. It doesn't need to be a carbon copy of New Leaf and I'm genuinely happy and interested in the idea behind New Horizons. Moving to a tropical island and building it up sounds really cool and seems like a way to build on being the mayor of our previous town. The addition of crafting, terraforming, being able to move buildings, etc. all sound like fantastic extensions and they make sense coming off of New Leaf. 

The issue is, without a doubt, the execution. I do sincerely believe that New Horizons lost a lot of the charm that the Animal Crossing series has and I think they really missed the mark with how they're handling updates. New Horizons doesn't feel like an entire game at it's heart. Looking at the things we're currently missing _and _looking at all the things that have been added is really frustrating. The New Horizons I bought in March a year ago was an incomplete game, full stop. New Horizons at it's core should've already had mechanics from previous games (diving), NPCs, a wide array of hairstyles and colours, some sort of progression implemented (ie: I want to see my stores upgrade), and we should've seen some of the little quirks like not being able to bulk buy or bulk craft be worked out. The updates should be _expanding on _a game that's already there. I personally don't know if I really love the fact that they've hidden holidays behind updates either, and that definitely feels like a jab against people who time travel and a ridiculous way to pad out the game and keep players playing for longer. 

The updates could be a really fun addition to the game we already had. Like adding in those fun skin tones or spooky eye colours for Halloween was cute. Little updates like that are totally welcome but we shouldn't be depending on updates and eagerly waiting for them to reveal fan favourite NPCs. It's ridiculous. 

Excluding the update fiasco I feel like New Horizons is also just... bland. Which is a little funny because aesthetically it's the prettiest game and the villagers have more interactions which is cute. I love seeing them do yoga, dance, sing, carry food or bags (or wood lmao not sure what they're doing with it but Lolly seems to always be carrying logs), and sitting down enjoying the sun. Or their little magnifying glasses! Those are really cute little details. I'm not sure if they decided to focus on external villager details and put dialogue on hold but man. Dialogue in this game is rough. I don't need (or really want) my villagers to be mean to me but they should have some spark to them. I don't want the only time they run up to me to be to buy/sell items or teach me a reaction. I'd love to play games with my villagers! Invite them to my house/go to their house, have them randomly ask me quiz questions to tell me what it means when I say sunflowers are my favourite, etc. they could do so much more while still keeping the villagers sweet! I know people complained that New Leaf villagers were dull but they weren't _this _dull and its frustrating. 

The fact that we aren't seeing shop updates or more NPC's adds to the blandness of the game, too. My island feels so empty. I have furniture placed around it but it's not the same as it would be if I had more shops, Brewsters, a little police station, etc. I would've loved to see my NPC's wandering around after their shops closed too! That would've been a really cute little addition and it would give us the option to talk to more NPCs sort of like how we get to talk to Sable outside of just, "I want to buy/sell/donate this".

I have also heard concerns about how this update model will affect physical copies of New Horizons in the future. When the Welcome Amiibo update for New Leaf sold we saw physical copies that were now called, "ACNL: Welcome Amiibo!" so you knew you'd buy that physical cartridge and everything would be included. That's really helpful. With New Horizons though _so much _is being released slowly through updates that I'm not sure how that'll be handled? If I buy a physical copy of New Horizons in 10+ years when Nintendo has pulled support on the Switches eShop am I going to be stuck with the base version of the game we saw released last year? Because that would be so frustrating.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Apr 15, 2021)

-Lumi- said:


> I have also heard concerns about how this update model will affect physical copies of New Horizons in the future. When the Welcome Amiibo update for New Leaf sold we saw physical copies that were now called, "ACNL: Welcome Amiibo!" so you knew you'd buy that physical cartridge and everything would be included. That's really helpful. With New Horizons though _so much _is being released slowly through updates that I'm not sure how that'll be handled? If I buy a physical copy of New Horizons in 10+ years when Nintendo has pulled support on the Switches eShop am I going to be stuck with the base version of the game we saw released last year? Because that would be so frustrating.


This is something I've always voiced. Because if that is the case, the game won't progress from March 2020. No Leif, Redd, Holidays, ect.

You've pretty much typed out all of my concerns that I've voiced here and elsewhere at one point or another.

I think another issue is that the NH crew/Nintendo has mentioned how the game will be updated for 3 years. So that's why people expect and anticipate updates.


----------



## -Lumi- (Apr 15, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> This is something I've always voiced. Because if that is the case, the game won't progress from March 2020. No Leif, Redd, Holidays, ect.
> 
> You've pretty much typed out all of my concerns that I've voiced here and elsewhere at one point or another.
> 
> I think another issue is that the NH crew/Nintendo has mentioned how the game will be updated for 3 years. So that's why people expect and anticipate updates.



You're probably who I'm remembering seeing it from, then! I was fairly certain I'd seen it on The Bell Tree, I just couldn't remember who had said it. It is 100% a very real concern because when I actually go back and take a look at the game we got in March 2020 _so much was missing. _I was upset when I bought the game last March! I'd be even more upset if I bought the game 10+ years down the line and knew there was additional content added that I just couldn't access because it wasn't already included in my physical copy of the game. 

I really wish they hadn't gone this way with the game. I think having little updates to add extra bits of fun is one thing ie: updating to add in new seasonal furniture or clothes or whatever _that they've just designed_ is completely welcome. I loved seeing brand new Bunny Day furniture being sold at Nooks. It was a small addition but it was really cute! Having the entire Bunny Day holiday hidden behind an update though? Not cool. 

I hate how they've used these updates to hide base game content, though. NPCs, holidays, store upgrades etc should have all been here from the get go. Any future updates should've been treated as extra additions to an already complete experience. They shouldn't be using them in order to complete the game. :/


----------



## Cloudandshade (Apr 16, 2021)

SoraFan23 said:


> What you're saying is not really strong, because remember Nintendo clearly state that they plan on supporting this game for the 3 to 4 years. Its not like they are going to make it stay the same. Whenever a game no matter if its AC or not it needs to have new updates and content to keep the game going. Without that many people will get bored of the game and stop playing.
> 
> You may not understand this so well but the truth is that the game needs to have more content in order to keep itself fresh and new for old and new players regardless if you like the game or not. I am not trying to attack you for having a different opinion, but I am just saying how it is where when you have a game being supported for so long and yet there are many people wanting a new update.
> 
> You can say whatever you want, but the fact is that the game is going to get updated in the future with new content, of course we don't know when its going to happen. You may not care about it, but there is many other people that do care about it because they want to keep playing the game.



I mean, I know they said they would support the game for 3 to 4 years, but for all we know that could just imply technical support, bug fixes etc. It's unlikely, but you never know. It doesn't guarantee that you'll still be getting new content in 4 years time. 

You seem confident that we will, which is fine (though going as far as to suggest the user you quoted didn't understand what they were talking about was a little weird. They just had a different opinion to you ) I'm not sure I share your faith. You're not wrong to want or expect more content, but no matter how badly we want it, they don't necessarily _need_ to keep things fresh for old players. The updates are free (so far, at least) and Nintendo already has your money. Sure, they get a certain amount of cash from people maintaining online subscriptions, but it's not like that's an Animal Crossing exclusive thing. They know new players will continue to buy and enjoy the game for years to come, just as they continue to buy and enjoy New Leaf. Animal Crossing isn't some huge pay-monthly MMO - they don't need to incentivise you to keep playing forever, because they're not getting anything more from you. They only need to do the bare minimum to retain customer faith in the company, and that's it. They'll take our feedback and maybe change things up for the next instalment, and take our money all over again.

Again, I think it's unlikely that they won't continue to add to the game. I think we will continue to get updates, but I certainly don't expect many of the huge changes or massive additions people seem to be so sure are coming. I don't even know whether I think they're needed, but that's just personal opinion. There aren't many games that are intended to be played for years and years; that's why they make new ones, after all.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 16, 2021)

Cloudandshade said:


> I mean, I know they said they would support the game for 3 to 4 years, but for all we know that could just imply technical support, bug fixes etc. It's unlikely, but you never know. It doesn't guarantee that you'll still be getting new content in 4 years time.
> 
> You seem confident that we will, which is fine (though going as far as to suggest the user you quoted didn't understand what they were talking about was a little weird. They just had a different opinion to you ) I'm not sure I share your faith. You're not wrong to want or expect more content, but no matter how badly we want it, they don't necessarily _need_ to keep things fresh for old players. The updates are free (so far, at least) and Nintendo already has your money. Sure, they get a certain amount of cash from people maintaining online subscriptions, but it's not like that's an Animal Crossing exclusive thing. They know new players will continue to buy and enjoy the game for years to come, just as they continue to buy and enjoy New Leaf. Animal Crossing isn't some huge pay-monthly MMO - they don't need to incentivise you to keep playing forever, because they're not getting anything more from you. They only need to do the bare minimum to retain customer faith in the company, and that's it. They'll take our feedback and maybe change things up for the next instalment, and take our money all over again.
> 
> Again, I think it's unlikely that they won't continue to add to the game. I think we will continue to get updates, but I certainly don't expect many of the huge changes or massive additions people seem to be so sure are coming. I don't even know whether I think they're needed, but that's just personal opinion. There aren't many games that are intended to be played for years and years; that's why they make new ones, after all.


You can say whatever you want and I respect your opinion but also disagree. I personally think that the game will still be more played when they will add new features and improve on the gameplay. To each their own, but in my opinion the new content and improvements will help keep the game refreshing and give returning players a reason to come back so it doesn't feel much of the same. For example I know that New Leaf had its Welcome Amiibo update back in 2016 (3 years after the game came out) and that gave a lot of people a reason to come back to it because it offered new content and new features.

I know some people are fine with the game for what it is but again its their own opinion and I respect that. I'm just saying how if the game were to say the same in its current form it would not hold up too well if nothing is improved or nothing new added.


----------



## Cloudandshade (Apr 16, 2021)

SoraFan23 said:


> You can say whatever you want and I respect your opinion but also disagree. I personally think that the game will still be more played when they will add new features and improve on the gameplay. To each their own, but in my opinion the new content and improvements will help keep the game refreshing and give returning players are reason to come back so it doesn't feel much of the same. For example I know that New Leaf had its Welcome Amiibo update back in 2016 (3 years after the game came out) and that gave a lot of people a reason to come back to it because it offered new content and new features.
> 
> I know some people are fine with the game for what it is but again its their own opinion and I respect that. I'm just saying how if the game were to say the same in its current formally it would not hold up too well if nothing is improved or nothing new added.



Sure, I get you. I'm wasn't trying to get into a discussion about whether or not the game needs more content. Of course the game would be improved if they added more to it, and of course it wouldn't hold up as well if nothing were improved. I'm just not sure how much Nintendo cares about that. I feel like if we're all still expecting a slew of new content way down the line because of this '3-4 years of support' comment, I think we're likely to be disappointed. I'd love to be proven wrong! Not least because it's depressing to think of this community being stuck in this same argument about updates for the next four years...


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 26, 2021)

I made this thread over a month ago about my worries and concerns about this game and I remember people saying "Oh there is nothing to worry about" and "Oh what you are talking about the updates will come" but I just need to really say how I really feel at the moment. 

I really hate to be a Debbie Downer, but we haven't seen anything "Surprising" or "New" so far this year. The updates this year just feel so sparse compared to last year. I really want to give Nintendo the benefit of the doubt because they are trying to at least say that they are supporting the game, but what we got just now is another small update. Its fine to have new items, but again if you're like me and you played this game last year the events are going to be the same as before. Yes I know its traditional in AC games to have events repeated, thats not the issue I have here. What I have an issue with is how Nintendo still refuses to put out a trailer and gives us screenshots of what to expect and of course its just new items. Still no new features or anything else we haven't seen before. 

Of course there is something to be happy about getting new items, but of course just like always its just another item that you will have fun for a few hours and get bored of it quickly. This does not surprise me one bit because I knew that these events like the May Day, Stamp Rally, and Wedding season was going to be returning and anyone who was hoping for a 2.0 update is going to be very disappointed. I don't know what else to say, but this game is really becoming more stale and boring in 2021. Truth be told I have taken a break from this game for the past few months and I want to get back into but it just doesn't give me a reason to play it again when it lacks new features and refreshing content to enjoy. All this speculation is really getting tiring and repetitive to the point where it doesn't really give my hopes up for anything. I love New Horizons, but I will have to say that its really getting stale and not much is going on because of the lack of new content and features.


----------



## Darth Savage (Apr 26, 2021)

I feel the same way as well.   The extra design slots are nice, but there isn't anything big with this update. I could care less about the Sanrio characters/items.  I'm looking forward to actual game changes (updates to buildings and new items to buy.  Would still love to see a shopping mall island or the option to buy an additional island.  That would make me a happy camper.


----------



## King koopa (Apr 26, 2021)

Darth Savage said:


> I feel the same way as well.   The extra design slots are nice, but there isn't anything big with this update. I could care less about the Sanrio characters/items.  I'm looking forward to actual game changes (updates to buildings and new items to buy.  Would still love to see a shopping mall island or the option to buy an additional island.  That would make me a happy camper.


Same! Although the addition of sanrio villagers coming back was nice, I was expecting more. I really wanted new or something from an older game to return. And yes, about the second island! Especially if it was like the cabin from pocket camp where you could invite villagers who aren't in your campsite to hang out there. It would be a nice place to have villagers you don't want on the main island, but still somewhere.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Apr 26, 2021)

I'm sure all of us know that events stay the same for the most part. Some newcomers to the series might not know that, but the majority of us know that and expect the events to be the same. I knew May Day, Stamp day, and Wedding month were coming back and would be the same. It's nice that they're adding some new items to those events.

But they also got rid of the nature day+ tasks from last Earth day. So sometimes things don't come back. I think the majority who are disappointed at the update mostly being the same are the long-time fans who are kind of expecting beefier updates now. You know, for the basic stuff that has already been data-mined like Roost, gyroids, ect.

If they never plan on bringing beefier updates or some of the older basic/staple stuff, then that is that. But if they do plan on it, they really should be doing it now with it being year 2 and not waiting for the end of the game's life.


----------

